# Hurricane Irene



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

Is anybody else tracking this storm?   The Nat'l Hurricane Center keeps moving the storm track to the east.   Another 50 miles and it will skirt Hatteras and head for the Northeast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Keeping my eye on it. My daughter will be at camp on the cape this weekend.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be watching it now. Didn't realize it was going even farther east....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome. Guess I'm gooing to have to figure out how to rig my sailboat to keep it on its mooring


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

this sucks, my sunday morning softball league will never finish the season at this rate.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Awesome. Guess I'm gooing to have to figure out how to rig my sailboat to keep it on its mooring



Part of the contract for my boat slip is that I have to haul it if there's a tropical storm.   Sucks when you have to haul the boat right before Labor Day.   It's tough to justify putting it back in the water.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

Doesn't look too promising.  Guess I should pay more attention...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Awesome. Guess I'm gooing to have to figure out how to rig my sailboat to keep it on its mooring



Yup   I've been talking back and forth with my Dad today about his boat which he docks in Wakefield, RI (just around the corner from Quonset Point).  It's looking its its going from what on Saturday was going to be a family day of boating on Narragansett Bay followed up with his boat yards annual customer appreciation clambake in the afternoon to how many lines can we tie the boat up with vs. haul it.

The good thing is track wise, is that in the last 24 hours its gone from looking like the mid Florida Pennisula was going to take the hit to a shift to the East in the track, if this continues to trend this way in the coming day, the New England Coast could be in for just some good swells. Gotta hope now that the high pressure system that's overhead now gets far enough offshore between now and the weekend to help pull Irene further East and maybe if we're real lucky spare all of the Eastern seaboard a direct hit!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Part of the contract for my boat slip is that I have to haul it if there's a tropical storm.   Sucks when you have to haul the boat right before Labor Day.   It's tough to justify putting it back in the water.



I thought part of the reason you chose to settle in Dartmouth was to extend your boating season into October?

Is it that much of a pain in the ass to take it out of the water for a weekend?  Well, unless you have one big ass boat that requires a substantial trailer.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought part of the reason you chose to settle in Dartmouth was to extend your boating season into October?
> 
> Is it that much of a pain in the ass to take it out of the water for a weekend?  Well, unless you have one big ass boat that requires a substantial trailer.



I don't have a trailer.   My boat is hauled by travel lift.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds like a pretty darn big boat if you can't tow it behind an SUV with a V8


----------



## WJenness (Aug 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sounds like a pretty darn big boat if you can't tow it behind an SUV with a V8



Geoff's boat:






-w


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I don't have a trailer.   My boat is hauled by travel lift.



I have a trailer, but my wife bent it.

/not nearly as dirty as it sounds.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sounds like a pretty darn big boat if you can't tow it behind an SUV with a V8



No.   I could tow the boat (with a wide load permit since the boat has a 10'2" beam).   I don't own a trailer for it.   The boat yard hauls and stores it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

My in-laws are in Myrtle Beach, SC. Supposed to fly home tomorrow night, looks like they will beat the storm out. Hopefully it doesn't damage their (1st floor) condo.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2011)

*Irene*

So Irene is headed up the coast.  God, I wish this was winter and the temps were in the 20s.  6" rain in Beantown and 18" in Philly aren't going to do anyone any good.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry, I opened a new thread in Weather.   

I sure wish it was winter and the temps were in the 20's.  What a wonderful world it would be.



Who needs 6-12" of rain?:evil:

My bro has lived in Wilmington NC for 25 years.  He's handled them all.  This is kinda like a blizzard to us.  The only time he ran for it was when he worked for a mobile home dealer and they had to tote all their homes 100 miles inland for shelter. 

weather.com has the most sensational reportage.  I always go for the forecast I like instead of the  correct one~


----------



## Glenn (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully, it'll keep tracking east. Right now, it's a direct path towards New England.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 24, 2011)

Right now, I need to make arrangements to get my boat hauled.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Right now, I need to make arrangements to get my boat hauled.



Yup!  That shift in the track overnight, if it was to stay there would give quite a blow to where you store your boat for sure!   With any given luck, Irene will keep shifting East over the next few days and get you on the West side of the eye.

I am kind of laughing a bit, as one of my assistants has tickets for Sunday show of the Kenny Chesney/Country Music Festival at Gillette Stadium.  Supposed to start at 5PM, just about when this morning's NOAA update has Irene pretty much right over SE New England.  She's gone from an outfit of a country dress and cowboy boots to full all out goretex wrap and big rain boots!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Right now, I need to make arrangements to get my boat hauled.



when can you cancel last minute?

The things are so unpredictable.  I was living in Florida during Hurricane Charlie.  It was tracking to go straight into Tampa Bay, then at the last minute hooked right into Port Charlotte and nuked the place.  I was 20 miles northwest of the eye of that storm and there was barely any damage at all.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> when can you cancel last minute?
> 
> The things are so unpredictable.  I was living in Florida during Hurricane Charlie.  It was tracking to go straight into Tampa Bay, then at the last minute hooked right into Port Charlotte and nuked the place.  I was 20 miles northwest of the eye of that storm and there was barely any damage at all.



As for cancelling the hauling of the boat last minute.  Well in the harbor where Geoff keeps his boat, there are literallly hundreds of boats moored there.  My guess is that the travel lift will pretty much be in use 24/7 starting today.  And many times what a yard will do is clear the docks 1st so that they can have a queue of boats usually on a mooring at the docks and ready to haul as soon as the travel lift is done putting the boat just hauled onto it's cradle/blocks.  It's a BIG process, and my guess is the phone at the boatyard is ringing off the hook this am with a combo of "just haul my boat" to "what do you think?" to "can someone please go add about 20 lines to my boat since there's no way I can make it there before Irene arrives?"

Charlie was crazy!  My parents Florida place in in Port Charlotte right by the Myakka River.  Their house that was less than a year old when Charlie roared through had little more than a few small palm trees tipped over fortunately.  But parts of Port Charlotte and Punta Gorda were amazing to see the devastation when I went down there about a month later.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

This sucks.....  Headed to Brewster on the Cape for the week starting on Sunday.....this damn storm better blow out to SEA DAMN YOU!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> This sucks.....  Headed to Brewster on the Cape for the week starting on Sunday.....this damn storm better blow out to SEA DAMN YOU!!



Well on the brightside,  if Irene stays close to what the hurricane center is thinking now, you won't have much traffic getting ONTO the Cape on Sunday   (as long as they haven't closed the bridges yet)


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Well on the brightside,  if Irene stays close to what the hurricane center is thinking now, you won't have much traffic getting ONTO the Cape on Sunday   (as long as they haven't closed the bridges yet)



Shouldn't the traffic not be so bad any way mid-day on Sunday going to the cape?  Rental opens at 2pm in Brewster.

Do you know of any web sites that have traffic cams of the bridge or report closures if there are any?  Oh I can see this getting WAY complicated if we can't even get to the cape!


----------



## soposkier (Aug 24, 2011)

Traffic cams here...http://www1.eot.state.ma.us/boswebcamlivetraffic.aspx

looks like there are a few in Sagamore, none for bourne though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> This sucks.....  Headed to Brewster on the Cape for the week starting on Sunday.....this damn storm better blow out to SEA DAMN YOU!!



We are heading up on Saturday so we shouldn't have an issue getting on the Cape.  Looks like Saturday and Sunday could be wet ones but the rest of the week should be nice and sunny.  Look on the bright side!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> We are heading up on Saturday so we shouldn't have an issue getting on the Cape.  Looks like Saturday and Sunday could be wet ones but the rest of the week should be nice and sunny.  Look on the bright side!



I'm optomistic that we'll be okay, just throws a bit of a monkey wrench in things if we're looking at more than a day or two stuck inside because of fowel weather.  WIth two small kids the amount of stuff we have to bring just grows and grows if you have to add more stuff for them to do inside if it's crummy outside.  On the bright side I guess we'll have some waves to work with ;-)


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 24, 2011)

Fun stuff. 

I have 2 big work floats, 3 boats, a ton of random gear, and 1/2 million baby oysters to haul/move/secure by Saturday night. 

Plus I'm organizing an outdoor benefit concert for Saturday night with tents etc.  No idea what to do about that.

Plus my office will likely have 1-2' of seawater in it on the midnight high tide Sun/Mon.

Almost exactly 1 year ago we had a similar storm moving up the coast.  I went through all of the crap above for that one....and it fizzled.  Damn if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Fun stuff.
> 
> I have 2 big work floats, 3 boats, a ton of random gear, and 1/2 million baby oysters to haul/move/secure by Saturday night.
> 
> ...



SOOO much better to be prepared and have it all have been for nothing that to not be prepared and be left with nothing!

Or in a joking way, as my grandfather used to say about his boats and hurricane prep.  "Cut the number of line in half and DOUBLE your insurance!"


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> I'm optomistic that we'll be okay, just throws a bit of a monkey wrench in things if we're looking at more than a day or two stuck inside because of fowel weather.  WIth two small kids the amount of stuff we have to bring just grows and grows if you have to add more stuff for them to do inside if it's crummy outside.  On the bright side I guess we'll have some waves to work with ;-)



The bayside is usually really calm in respect to waves... This storm should definitely make the waves a bit more interesting.  There is a movie theater in Harwich and a duck pin bowling place in Orleans...  A couple of options for you and the little ones.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> The bayside is usually really calm in respect to waves... This storm should definitely make the waves a bit more interesting.  There is a movie theater in Harwich and a duck pin bowling place in Orleans...  A couple of options for you and the little ones.



Yeah the bayside where we are staying should be relatively quiet I think in terms of waves, ocean side should be interesting.

Girls are 3 1/2 and 9 months, so movies aren't really an options, but bowling (do they have candle pin?) might be for the older one.

This is our first real vacation with the girls that we've been looking forward to all summer, so just stinks that the one week out of the whole summer we now have the potential to have a hurricane come through!!  What timing.  But seeing that we're still a number of days out and the thing hasn't really gone anywhere in the last couple days we've still got some room for this thing to fizzle or blow out to sea or change it's course, so we've got time on our side at least.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Yeah the bayside where we are staying should be relatively quiet I think in terms of waves, ocean side should be interesting.
> 
> Girls are 3 1/2 and 9 months, so movies aren't really an options, but bowling (do they have candle pin?) might be for the older one.
> 
> This is our first real vacation with the girls that we've been looking forward to all summer, so just stinks that the one week out of the whole summer we now have the potential to have a hurricane come through!!  What timing.  But seeing that we're still a number of days out and the thing hasn't really gone anywhere in the last couple days we've still got some room for this thing to fizzle or blow out to sea or change it's course, so we've got time on our side at least.



Actually I think it is candle pin...


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Actually I think it is candle pin...



Well that should work for sure.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> I'm optomistic that we'll be okay, just throws a bit of a monkey wrench in things if we're looking at more than a day or two stuck inside because of fowel weather.  WIth two small kids the amount of stuff we have to bring just grows and grows if you have to add more stuff for them to do inside if it's crummy outside.  On the bright side I guess we'll have some waves to work with ;-)



Isn't it possible that they won't even let you onto the Cape if the storm is bearing down?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2011)

Come On Irene!!!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Isn't it possible that they won't even let you onto the Cape if the storm is bearing down?



Not sure, maybe.  Now looking like the main part of the storm might not hit until sometime Monday, so we'll have to watch it and plan accordingly.  So don't need this extra stress for this trip.....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Isn't it possible that they won't even let you onto the Cape if the storm is bearing down?



There are times when due to high winds that they do close the bridges to the Cape for a few hours.  Often happens a couple of times a year during strong Nor'easters


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Not sure, maybe.  Now looking like the main part of the storm might not hit until sometime Monday, so we'll have to watch it and plan accordingly.  So don't need this extra stress for this trip.....



I hear ya. Seems like stress is what family vacations are all about sometimes. :razz:

I asked this on SJ, I'll ask it here too; If we use the combined hot air from a recent Cannon thread could we perhaps blow this out to sea? :lol:


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2011)

What do you call a girl with no arms and one leg shorter than the other? What if she's Japanese?


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> .....this damn storm better blow out to SEA DAMN YOU!!



I think that is a first for the ski board.  Usually people are mad if the storm heads out to sea!

Have a sister moving from England, stateside to Maryland, with her family (8 kids) end of this week.  First an issue with their rental house forcing them to stay in a hotel when they arrive, then the earthquake, and now a hurricane.  Will be interesting to see if she ever gets on that plane in England or just bags the whole move!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Abubob said:


> What do you call a girl with no arms and one leg shorter than the other? What if she's Japanese?



Eileen... not sure on the second question. 

Edit.... Irene! :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 24, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I hear ya. Seems like stress is what family vacations are all about sometimes. :razz:
> 
> I asked this on SJ, I'll ask it here too; If we use the combined hot air from a recent Cannon thread could we perhaps blow this out to sea? :lol:



Hurricane thrive on hot air. That would just make it stronger.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2011)

You know, it will be like old times.  Make some popcorn, flip between CNN and TWC as this thing clobbers those poor suckers on the coast...wait, what's that?  It is likely to hit Northern New England as well?


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 24, 2011)

And we've got no TV at the house at the Cape, but at least they've got WiFi and we've got our new MacBook.....


----------



## john1200c (Aug 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I am kind of laughing a bit, as one of my assistants has tickets for Sunday show of the Kenny Chesney/Country Music Festival at Gillette Stadium.  Supposed to start at 5PM, just about when this morning's NOAA update has Irene pretty much right over SE New England.  She's gone from an outfit of a country dress and cowboy boots to full all out goretex wrap and big rain boots!




Show has been moved to Friday....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 24, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> We are heading up on Saturday so we shouldn't have an issue getting on the Cape.  Looks like Saturday and Sunday could be wet ones but the rest of the week should be nice and sunny.  Look on the bright side!


Chris...if this thing stays on this path and hits the coast as a cat 2 storm you wont have any power to enjoy the rest of the week...Just food for thought.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Chris...if this thing stays on this path and hits the coast as a cat 2 storm you wont have any power to enjoy the rest of the week...Just food for thought.



We don't need power on the beach.... Hoping for the best...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> And we've got no TV at the house at the Cape, but at least they've got WiFi and we've got our new MacBook.....



Buy a hand held weather radio:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/62135?feat=2935-GN2


----------



## Geoff (Aug 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> As for cancelling the hauling of the boat last minute.  Well in the harbor where Geoff keeps his boat, there are literallly hundreds of boats moored there.  My guess is that the travel lift will pretty much be in use 24/7 starting today.  And many times what a yard will do is clear the docks 1st so that they can have a queue of boats usually on a mooring at the docks and ready to haul as soon as the travel lift is done putting the boat just hauled onto it's cradle/blocks.  It's a BIG process, and my guess is the phone at the boatyard is ringing off the hook this am with a combo of "just haul my boat" to "what do you think?" to "can someone please go add about 20 lines to my boat since there's no way I can make it there before Irene arrives?"
> 
> Charlie was crazy!  My parents Florida place in in Port Charlotte right by the Myakka River.  Their house that was less than a year old when Charlie roared through had little more than a few small palm trees tipped over fortunately.  But parts of Port Charlotte and Punta Gorda were amazing to see the devastation when I went down there about a month later.



I'm all lined up to move the boat tomorrow morning if the storm track is still pointed right at me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2011)

You should just gas that baby up, cruise up to Great Bay and park it up near Dover along the Cocheco.  Should be fine.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 24, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Chris...if this thing stays on this path and hits the coast as a cat 2 storm you wont have any power to enjoy the rest of the week...Just food for thought.



Got enough Gas for my Generator for a week! Only thing it cant run is the central air. Let it roll! My son is going up to school a day early to beat the storm. We are good to go...


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Hurricane thrive on hot air. That would just make it stronger.



Oh crap!! :-o But it *would* be out to sea. Right?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2011)

You guys with boats in the water have definite inconvenience there. Those of us working in higher education with any connection to getting an institution ready with students moving back (and students and their parents traveling) have a pretty major suck scenario brewing. Add in some power outages and I'll be hating life at about noontime on Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2011)

Crucial info for everyone following this thread:

Hurricane recipe
1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice

Pour all but the juices, in order listed, into a hurricane glass three-quarters filled with ice. Fill with equal parts of grapefruit and pineapple juice, and serve.

Serve in: Hurricane glass


----------



## WJenness (Aug 24, 2011)

Crucial info for everyone following this thread:

Hurricane recipe
1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice

Pour all but the juices, in order listed, into a hurricane glass three-quarters filled with ice. Fill with equal parts of grapefruit and pineapple juice, and serve.

Serve in: Hurricane glass


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

I got an email from my insurance company.   My boat insurance pays 50% of my hauling costs.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh! Looks like this is tracking a bit further west. Not sure how strong it'll be when it reaches us. 

Probably gonna run up to VT and make sure everything is buttoned up tight....then grab the chainsaw and safety gear, head back to CT and hope for the best.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I got an email from my insurance company.   My boat insurance pays 50% of my hauling costs.



Geoff, how sheltered is the mooring?  Aren't you better off on the hook than on land, where it could blow off the blocks?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Wonder if the local Triumph Boat dealers are leaving some boats in the water to capture their 'indestructability'.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2011)

From MWO's FB page:  









> We're keeping our eye on Irene! It may be 3-4 days into the future, but the possible impending danger that is Hurricane Irene is keeping our attention, as it could directly affect New England this weekend. As of this time, Sunday looks mighty interesting across most of New England, with torrential rains and gusty winds a possibility. Keep checking back here and on our website in the coming days for more information on how Irene may affect the area.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Geoff, how sheltered is the mooring?  Aren't you better off on the hook than on land, where it could blow off the blocks?



I'm in a slip.   My contract requires that I get the heck out for tropical storms.   I'd rather be on the hard than on a mooring I don't trust.  ...and I was offered several moorings yesterday.   It's a 5,000 pound boat.   It's not going to blow off the stands.   

My boat insurance pays half the hauling charge for this so it's not like this is costing me much.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm in a slip.   My contract requires that I get the heck out for tropical storms.   I'd rather be on the hard than on a mooring I don't trust.  ...and I was offered several moorings yesterday.   It's a 5,000 pound boat.   It's not going to blow off the stands.
> 
> My boat insurance pays half the hauling charge for this so it's not like this is costing me much.



So the marina is sheltered?  I'm guessing the only danger then would be tide?


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 25, 2011)

Just spoke to the marina.  They're recommending staying in rather than hauling.  I'll double line and check auto bilge etc.  And hope for the best.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> So the marina is sheltered?  I'm guessing the only danger then would be tide?



The harbor is sheltered unless it's really blowing out of the southeast.   In a huge blow, boats in the marina end up ripping out the pilings.    That happened in Hurricane Bob and they spent the next 9 months replacing pilings at every dock in the harbor.   This time around, all the boats have to get out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> And we've got no TV at the house at the Cape, but at least they've got WiFi and we've got our new MacBook.....



Don't worry. You won't have power either.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Don't worry. You won't have power either.



Actually with the shift West in the track over the last 24 hours, the Cape might actually fair pretty well.  The winds will be blowing for sure, but the Cape now could be looking at winds much closer to low end tropical storm force winds (35-50) rather than low end hurricane winds (75-90) and that would make a HUGE difference in powerline damage.

If it stays on the track that the consensus of the models seem to be thinking now, where the eye heads up West of Hartford, there's a good chance that the hurricane force winds won't make it much further East than the general area of the CT/RI border.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2011)

Ran out to grab another bar for the ol' Stihl saw. Store was all sold out of residential generators...commercial only in stock. A guy at the office said the local Home Depot is out of batteries. I refuse to go to any store. Even if the power is out for a day or two, I'm sure we'll be OK with what we already have at home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Actually with the shift West in the track over the last 24 hours, the Cape might actually fair pretty well.  The winds will be blowing for sure, but the Cape now could be looking at winds much closer to low end tropical storm force winds (35-50) rather than low end hurricane winds (75-90) and that would make a HUGE difference in powerline damage.
> 
> If it stays on the track that the consensus of the models seem to be thinking now, where the eye heads up West of Hartford, there's a good chance that the hurricane force winds won't make it much further East than the general area of the CT/RI border.



Best news I have heard all day... Hoping this comes to fruition.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Actually with the shift West in the track over the last 24 hours, the Cape might actually fair pretty well.  The winds will be blowing for sure, but the Cape now could be looking at winds much closer to low end tropical storm force winds (35-50) rather than low end hurricane winds (75-90) and that would make a HUGE difference in powerline damage.
> 
> If it stays on the track that the consensus of the models seem to be thinking now, where the eye heads up West of Hartford, there's a good chance that the hurricane force winds won't make it much further East than the general area of the CT/RI border.



It depends on which weather model you are using.



> THE NEW OFFICIAL TRACK HAS BEEN NUDGED WEST AS WELL. THE NEW
> FORECAST LIES BETWEEN THE GFS AND ECMWF...AND IS A LITTLE RIGHT OF
> THE TVCA CONSENSUS. SINCE IRENE IS SUCH A LARGE TROPICAL
> CYCLONE...SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS ARE LIKELY ALONG THE UNITED STATES
> EAST COAST REGARDLESS OF THE EXACT TRACK IT TAKES.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2011)

NOAA's latest track has this thing coming up the Connecticut River Valley, ala *the Hurricane of 1938*.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> NOAA's latest track has this thing coming up the Connecticut River Valley, ala *the Hurricane of 1938*.



Thankfully not as strong and not as quick moving... <crosses fingers>

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thankfully not as strong and not as quick moving... <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w


 
NOAA said that the forecast for inland NE was "tropical storm winds" of 35-75.  One hell of a range there.....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> NOAA said that the forecast for inland NE was "tropical storm winds" of 35-75.  One hell of a range there.....



Gotta look at the size of the wind shield on Irene now. Tropical storm force winds extend out almost 250 miles from the eye and with the extent of the winds covering a greater surface area to the East of the eye. If the track stays where they're thinking now, conceivably all of New England, maybe with the exception of far Northern and Eastern Maine could see either hurricane or tropical storm force winds from Irene   Impressive to say the least.  Rain wise, if the track stays, then the Hudson River Valley watershed will get more water than the Connecticut River Valley watershed.  

And I'm guessing that a decent number of school kids whose 1st day(s) are next Monday and beyond might very well start the year off with the equivalent of an AUGUST "snowday" that they'll hopefully wish they didn't have to use this winter do to a plentiful snow season!


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 25, 2011)

This is my street.  Great timing on these repairs....

Crews work to complete seawall


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Actually with the shift West in the track over the last 24 hours, the Cape might actually fair pretty well.  The winds will be blowing for sure, but the Cape now could be looking at winds much closer to low end tropical storm force winds (35-50) rather than low end hurricane winds (75-90) and that would make a HUGE difference in powerline damage.
> 
> If it stays on the track that the consensus of the models seem to be thinking now, where the eye heads up West of Hartford, there's a good chance that the hurricane force winds won't make it much further East than the general area of the CT/RI border.



Someone should tell the assholes that are crowding all the stores buying shit like it is the end of the world. Gallons of bottled water... Isn't it going to rain?:smash:

We were going to go to the Cape but may hit Brant Rock instead for the day on Saturday for some wave action. 

I live stumbling distance to bars and liquor stores as well as other small businesses. They all accept cash. I think we will be just fine.:flag::uzi:

Boats are a different story.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 25, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Thankfully not as strong and not as quick moving... <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w



"not quick moving" is a very, very bad thing.   The slower the storm moves, the bigger the storm surge.   The footprint of this hurricane is enormous.   Couple that with a moon high tide this weekend.   The storm surge could be double digits for hundreds of miles of coastline.   It's not the wind, it's the seawater.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Someone should tell the assholes that are crowding all the stores buying shit like it is the end of the world. Gallons of bottled water... Isn't it going to rain?:smash:
> 
> We were going to go to the Cape but may hit Brant Rock instead for the day on Saturday for some wave action.
> 
> ...



I live stumbling distance to Brant Rock.  Not likely to see decent waves by Saturday.  Should be picking up Sunday.  Not that Brant Rock is a bad place to be anyway.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> "not quick moving" is a very, very bad thing.   The slower the storm moves, the bigger the storm surge.   The footprint of this hurricane is enormous.   Couple that with a moon high tide this weekend.   The storm surge could be double digits for hundreds of miles of coastline.   It's not the wind, it's the seawater.



It IS the wind...AND the seawater.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I live stumbling distance to Brant Rock.  Not likely to see decent waves by Saturday.  Should be picking up Sunday.  Not that Brant Rock is a bad place to be anyway.



Have a ski friend down your way. I haven't been down there in a long, long time. Good reason to catch up, have a few drinks, and get wet.:flag:

Hopefully your wall gets some quick love.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Have a ski friend down your way. I haven't been down there in a long, long time. Good reason to catch up, have a few drinks, and get wet.:flag:
> 
> Hopefully your wall gets some quick love.



Yeah, that photo is taken at the end of my street.  They've got some BIG equipment on the beach.  I'd imagine they are going to switch over from wall-work to epuipment-evac pretty soon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmmm.....not much change:


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

Just took the dog for walk down on the beach.  Crews are still hard at it trying to button up the new seawall.  Channel 7 news is hanging around sniffing for disaster.

From just now...


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Just took the dog for walk down on the beach.  Crews are still hard at it trying to button up the new seawall.  Channel 7 news is hanging around sniffing for disaster.
> 
> From just now...



They have some hot newschix.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Just took the dog for walk down on the beach.  Crews are still hard at it trying to button up the new seawall.  Channel 7 news is hanging around sniffing for disaster.
> 
> From just now...



Marshfield?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2011)

Geoff, looks like your decision (that really wasn't your decision) to pull the boat is going to be the correct one... South coast looking to take this one right on the chin...

-w


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Marshfield?



Yep.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Geoff, looks like your decision (that really wasn't your decision) to pull the boat is going to be the correct one... South coast looking to take this one right on the chin...
> 
> -w



I'm guessing that along the entire Southern New England Coast until Irene hits, the only time that a travel lift won't be in use is when they pause for a few minutes to put some more fuel in its tank


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that along the entire Southern New England Coast until Irene hits, the only time that a travel lift won't be in use is when they pause for a few minutes to put some more fuel in its tank



Agreed... Probably true all the way down the coast...

I wouldn't want to leave my boat in the water in NJ or the Chesapeake either...

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 26, 2011)

Marina is still recommending leaving in the water.  They're saying I'd be more susceptible to damage if on blocks.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 26, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Marina is still recommending leaving in the water.  They're saying I'd be more susceptible to damage if on blocks.



Where's your boat?

I suppose West of the eye will be better off...

-w


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 26, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Where's your boat?
> 
> I suppose West of the eye will be better off...
> 
> -w



south shore Merrick.  By Jones Beach.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2011)

The CT govt forecast -


> Irene is forecast to move up along the immediate
> East Coast and arrive in the Norwalk area around 10:00
> AM Sunday morning as a Category I hurricane. The first
> effects from Irene are still expected to begin Saturday
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2011)

"Ahhhhhhh freak out!"



http://www.boston.com/Boston/metrod...EkCFu1Io124aYzPbSWLL/index.html?p1=News_links

http://ireport.cnn.com/open-story.jspa?openStoryID=655725#DOC-660225

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2011...es-to-declare-state-emergency/?intcmp=related

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/nyc_bracing_for_irene_fury_jbo7zBHDBGS8mj2clHwB3J

*"The End of Days From Irene in Philly, NYC?"*

And my favorite: *HURRICANE IRENE: Assault on East Coast Begins* 
Seriously though....be smart folks.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 26, 2011)

Le Freak....!;-)  We can always use some water up here in the woods....


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2011)

Is anyone actually doing anything drastic? I was just gonna drop the hanging plants and bring in my patio umbrella. 

Is anyone acxtually boarding up windows or anything?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

Bought a handle of Tequila and few bottles of wine.

That's about it.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Geoff, looks like your decision (that really wasn't your decision) to pull the boat is going to be the correct one... South coast looking to take this one right on the chin...
> 
> -w


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Marina is still recommending leaving in the water.  They're saying I'd be more susceptible to damage if on blocks.



Sorry, but when you get a 10 foot storm surge at a moon high tide with 100 mph winds, everything is going to lift up over the pilings and get destroyed.   I hope the insurance is paid up.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is anyone actually doing anything drastic? I was just gonna drop the hanging plants and bring in my patio umbrella.
> 
> Is anyone acxtually boarding up windows or anything?


A lot of store fronts are covered with plywood today on the east end of LI. I moved everything inside thats not nailed down.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is anyone actually doing anything drastic? I was just gonna drop the hanging plants and bring in my patio umbrella.
> 
> Is anyone acxtually boarding up windows or anything?



You should axe your governor.

http://www.boston.com/Boston/metrod...ed-for-mass/3qEkCFu1Io124aYzPbSWLL/index.html


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is anyone actually doing anything drastic? I was just gonna drop the hanging plants and bring in my patio umbrella.



What do you consider drastic?  I've spent the last 48 hours hauling boats, floats, docks, and gear. Still have a long way to go.  

Good luck with the umbrella.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

:lol:

That umbrella really tied the patio together


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 26, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Sorry, but when you get a 10 foot storm surge at a moon high tide with 100 mph winds, everything is going to lift up over the pilings and get destroyed.   I hope the insurance is paid up.



including the boats on blocks.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 26, 2011)

The news is going nuts tonight. We have a lot to do in VT.  Stuff is ok in CT. We'll button things up there later tomorrow. 

Lighter traffic heading up to VT tonight. Hopefully, it'll be light tomorrow for the trip south. 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> What do you consider drastic?  I've spent the last 48 hours hauling boats, floats, docks, and gear. Still have a long way to go.
> 
> Good luck with the umbrella.



Lmao

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

powhunter said:


>



:beer:


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2011)

Best hurricane song ever.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

nick said:


> lmao
> 
> sent with tapatalk



nfc?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Cannonball

just curious, where do you store the baby Oysters for an event like this?  How long can you keep them in such a facility?


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Hey Cannonball
> 
> just curious, where do you store the baby Oysters for an event like this?  How long can you keep them in such a facility?



Walk-in coolers for a 1-2 days.  Have to temporarily breakdown a nursery. Hauling out as late as possible tomorrow. Which is mostly out of my control, more based on tides and travel lift availability.  Will breakdown, haul out, cold-store, then hope to be back up and running in the water by Monday.

Second stage nursery is out in the water.  That's too much gear and product to haul.  
Just have to hope for the best.  That has the opposite problem most people are worried about.  In that case, it's the 50kt SE at LOW tide that will be the killer.  Waves tend to roll past the gear on the highs...beat it up on the lows.  Not much to do but drink a coldie and watch from the shore.

These are the ones stressing me right now.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Walk-in coolers for a 1-2 days.  Have to temporarily breakdown a nursery. Hauling out as late as possible tomorrow. Which is mostly out of my control, more based on tides and travel lift availability.  Will breakdown, haul out, cold-store, then hope to be back up and running in the water by Monday.



How is the surf looking? Worth taking a ride for?

Good luck getting everything out safely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2011)

Not much change...except maybe Greenland might be spared! :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not much change...except maybe Greenland might be spared! :lol:



I get all of my weather info here.  Still waiting on the Marshfield surf report. Brant Rock is like glass. I assume the same for The Riviera.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I get all of my weather info here.  Still waiting on the Marshfield surf report. Brant Rock is like glass. I assume the same for The Riviera.



Flat-ass calm on Buzzards Bay.   I just mowed the crabgrass.   I can't believe how humid it is.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Flat-ass calm on Buzzards Bay.   I just mowed the crabgrass.   I can't believe how humid it is.



Same here in town. No wind. Real Sticky.  Quiet in the Inner Harbor.

Cannonball is busting his ass. I hope this thing isn't overblown. Better safe than sorry.


Where are the live reports from VT?:evil:


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How is the surf looking? Worth taking a ride for?
> 
> Good luck getting everything out safely.



No surf anywhere in Marshfield right now.  Barely any wind and SW at that.

Interesting differences around the South Shore right now.  I was at the harbors in Kingston, Duxbury, and Green Harbor (Marshfield) this morning.  Kingston and Dux are going crazy with hauling boats.  Hundreds of boats and all of the floats came out of Duxbury in the past 3 days.  But in Green Harbor pretty much all of the boats are still in.  Some prep is going on but not even close to the level of Duxbury and Kingston.

I'm out. All my gear is either hauled or tucked safely away.  Now just wait and watch.  About 20 oyster floats and town docks rafted together make for a great place to ride out the storm....


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Same here in town. No wind. Real Sticky.  Quiet in the Inner Harbor.
> 
> Cannonball is busting his ass. I hope this thing isn't overblown. Better safe than sorry.



Yeah, it's been 3 days of ass busting.  Done now!  PBR tallboys calling to me.

On the one had you hate to do it for nothing.  On the other hand I'd be plenty happy to see the thing fizzle and not do any damage.  But I do like a good storm....


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, it's been 3 days of ass busting.  Done now!  PBR tallboys calling to me.
> 
> On the one had you hate to do it for nothing.  On the other hand I'd be plenty happy to see the thing fizzle and not do any damage.  But I do like a good storm....



Better safe than sorry. Might take a ride down in a couple hours for the heck of it.

I'll look for the King Cans!:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

*Attn: Vermont citizens*

*WTF is going on with the weather?  We need some live updates.*:-o


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> *WTF is going on with the weather? We need some live updates.*:-o


 
Dude, we are all out enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2011)

I just finished bringing everything in.. .all the patio furniture, plants, etc. are finally all in. I also cut teh lawn in the pouring rain since it was so far overdue, b/c I know I won't get to it until Wed. otherwise and it would be out of control. 

The only thing still outside is my grill. I'm hoping that stays in place :lol: 

I already had a few torrential downpours that brought a huge pile of mulch from my neighbors yard down into my lawn, and my front landscaping island completely washed out already. Looks like I will end up having to buy more mulch this year :roll: 

I filled the tub with water and a 5-gallon beer making bucket with drinking water just in case. Charged up my electronics and Kindle in case that's all I'm left with. 

Here we go!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2011)

Geoff said:


>



Nice! Don't get to see the double hurricane flags flying too often.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2011)

latest "official" CT forecast -


> Irene is forecast to move up along the New Jersey Coast
> early Sunday morning and make landfall in the Stamford area
> around 11:00 AM as a Category I hurricane. The first effects
> from Irene are still expected to begin this evening with heavier
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2011)

SoVT was dead quiet this AM. I went outside with my coffee around 7:30 and it was just about silent...and eerie calm. Sun came out and the humidity went up. I redug the trench by the driveway, took some rocks of the dam in the stream, my wife mowed the lawn, we moved the canoe and a whole bunch of furniture. Put some stuff inside the house. Two hour ride back to CT...nothing really exciting. Except for that dude just outside of Hartford who appeared to have semi lost his camper trailer. Looks like the hitch fell off the frame of his van Dented the hell out of his van and I think some other people were involved.


----------



## billski (Aug 27, 2011)

*Evacuation at the shore*

We are back home after some days on the NJ seashore in the Seaside Park area.  We only got acouple hours on the beach yesterday.      We spent most of yesterday boarding up three cottages and bringing things inside fueled entirely by reeb.  It’s amazing how much stuff you can fit in a cottage.

Beaches were red-flagged Thursday and Friday. Rip current was wicked strong.  Beautiful, gorgeous sunny day in the 80's.  Lots of surfers looking good.  You'd never know this think a monster was creeping its way up.  We took some "before" pics, and someone plans to get some "after" pictures in a couple days.

The police came on the beach yesterday at about 530pm and told us we had to be off the island by 10.  The guards pulled the red flags pulled everything off the beach including the boardwalk.   When we got back to the cottage, the police were patrolling the shorefront on ATVs checking cottages and telling people to leave.  The fire dept. was going around town telling people to leave.  There were guys with bullhorns on the beach telling people to book it.

 It was ominous in town.  It looked like winter.  Very few cars remained, no people running, shopping, playing or seeing low-life trolling.  The stores and restaurants were all boarded up and there was nary a car to be seen.  "Hurricane Sale.  Best offer" shouted a sign at a now-shuttered beach ticky tacky store.

So we booked it to my in-law's place near Edison NJ and spent the night.  We turned on the TV and watched the TV reporters standing and reporting on conditions that we could just as easily describe.

The parkway and other roads were surprisingly empty at 8pm and so we shot up Parkway at speed.  We then left this morning for Mass   It wasn’t too bad except for CT where the rain was really heavy.  Sharing the road were several convoys of electric company linesman truck traveling east towards southern New England in advance of the storm.  Many had PA plates, with an Indiana plate here and there.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2011)

Geoff said:


>



Nice Cat Boat!

A friend's family has one that's in Marblehead (don't know if they pulled it or not, I'm guessing not)... They're fun boats.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Aug 27, 2011)

Recent picture of the East River in NYC:






-w


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in northwestern NJ in the mountains and the rain is coming down in buckets, no wind yet. We have a tropical storm warning in my area and are expecting a lot of wind and rain, I'm on high ground so flooding shouldn't be an issue for us. My main concern is one of the many trees around us falling on the house so my family is all sleeping donwstairs tonight. I'm assuming I'll lose power at some point and of course it could be for a long time. Good luck everybody affected.


----------



## billski (Aug 27, 2011)

pretty strong winds at LBI NJ


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

How are the little people in VT fairing this storm? 

Heavy rains and sustained gusts in the inner harbor.  Nothing crazy yet.


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2011)

*ny-nj cams*

http://www.eastcoastcams.com/newjerseysurfcams.htm

https://plus.google.com/117523047521837823505/posts/8hjkc3Lcmjj


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

billski said:


> http://www.eastcoastcams.com/newjerseysurfcams.htm
> 
> https://plus.google.com/117523047521837823505/posts/8hjkc3Lcmjj



I am hearing that your beloved hamlet of Lexington is without power? You have a generator?


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2011)

I still have power thankfully. We lost a small tree in the front yard and an ornamental tree in the backyard 

Other than that it's just pouring like a mofo


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2011)

Pouring and windy. Lights have been flicker a bit all morning. Otherwise all is cool, kids are playing wii until the power goes. I'm gonna go read a book.


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I am hearing that your beloved hamlet of Lexington is without power? You have a generator?



only a few minutes. The substation went blam which happens now and then. One advantage to living here is that we get high priority repairs


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

billski said:


> only a few minutes. The substation went blam which happens now and then. One advantage to living here is that we get high priority repairs



billski you must be carrying on from the Bunker! :-D

I am hearing that the Shawsheen is rising. Basements will be flooding.:evil:

Most of the biking trails will be mud paths for some time.

Winds are blowing strongly in city. Very strongly. Time for a beer and a walk around for some inspection.:-?


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2011)

Lost another big tree afew minutes ago. Luckily they have all landed in the yard so far.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Lost another big tree afew minutes ago. Luckily they have all landed in the yard so far.



What about the umbrella? 

Sent from two blueberries attached to #6 ground wire


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not seeing enough rain to have trees come down.   I lost power for 45 minutes this morning but, other than the storm surge in the harbor, this is no worse than a nor'easter.


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> billski you must be carrying on from the Bunker! :-D
> 
> I am hearing that the Shawsheen is rising. Basements will be flooding.:evil:
> 
> ...



This was thought through and prepared a long time ago.  We had some pretty bad flooding about 10 years ago. we have a pretty complete water evac system  in the basement.  French drain, sump, main sump, backup pump, battery backup pump, submersible pump, water detector with auto-dialer to cell phone and finally paid-up FEMA flood insurance..  The only thing missing is a generator, but the probability of sustained outages is quite small.   Entire thing tested twice per year and then again yesterday.  Believe it or not, we even built a FEMA disaster kit.
Freaked out, no.  Frankly, it didn't cost much at all, when you do it in advance.

We had some idiot plumber install the backflow preventer bass-ackwards, and had another foot in the basement several years ago.  All of that has been replace.

As I mentioned yesterday, we boarded up three cottages on the NJ shore on Friday, just three hours short of the mandatory evac, all powered by reeb.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

billski said:


> This was thought through and prepared a long time ago.  We had some pretty bad flooding about 10 years ago. we have a pretty complete water evac system  in the basement.  French drain, sump, main sump, backup pump, battery backup pump, submersible pump, water detector with auto-dialer to cell phone and finally paid-up FEMA flood insurance..  The only thing missing is a generator, but the probability of sustained outages is quite small.   Entire thing tested twice per year and then again yesterday.  Believe it or not, we even built a FEMA disaster kit.
> Freaked out, no.  Frankly, it didn't cost much at all, when you do it in advance.
> 
> We had some idiot plumber install the backflow preventer bass-ackwards, and had another foot in the basement several years ago.  All of that has been replace.
> ...



Pardon me, butt what is reeb? :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2011)

Best way to describe Irene at my house in CT is that we've had basically a 6+ hour long thunderstorm like event (without the thunder and lightening) this morning! Waves of heavy wind gusts and heavy rain, then some lulls. I've got a few trees down and have been without power for 3 hours (apparently my town is now 100% without power  ) what concerns me though is some of the posts on facebook that i've seen from my year round Mount Snow area friends - some MAJOR flooding in the Dover/Wilmington area and they still have a few more hours of heavy looking rain on the radar to go


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Pardon me, butt what is reeb? :dunce:



reeb is beer spelled backwards.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Best way to describe Irene at my house in CT is that we've had basically a 6+ hour long thunderstorm like event (without the thunder and lightening) this morning! Waves of heavy wind gusts and heavy rain, then some lulls. I've got a few trees down and have been without power for 3 hours (apparently my town is now 100% without power  ) what concerns me though is some of the posts on facebook that i've seen from my year round Mount Snow area friends - some MAJOR flooding in the Dover/Wilmington area and they still have a few more hours of heavy looking rain on the radar to go



was gonna say, good thing you weren't planning on heading to your other home today.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 28, 2011)

Geoff said:


> reeb is beer spelled backwards.



I thought my man billski was straitedge. 

Time for a Dark n Stormy and a walk to the water. Rain seems to have let up for a bit.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 28, 2011)

Took for ever trying to embed, but here is flooding on 100 in Jacksonville, Vt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDnehoSIhJg


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Took for ever trying to embed, but here is flooding on 100 in Jacksonville, Vt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDnehoSIhJg



Holy crap!!!!! I'm guessing that the Honora Winery isn't open today! Stay safe!!


----------



## Sotto (Aug 28, 2011)

Made it though the storm here in New Milford without loosing power so far. The Housatonic River is flooding the banks and  Route 7 is underwater. Talking to some of my co-workers at Metro-North there was a mud slide crossing the tracks in the Bronx.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Holy crap!!!!! I'm guessing that the Honora Winery isn't open today! Stay safe!!



Just heard that the water is to the eves of the roofs in Wilmington, yes that is right, roof level.  

UPDATE:  just saw some pics and it isn't quite roof level, but 2/3rds the way up and DOT's is nearly getting swept away with the backside of the building buckled in.


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty crazy. things are pretty cool over here. 

Report your damage!


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 28, 2011)

Flooding in Ludlow, VT, not too far from me:


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2011)

Here in central NH the lights flickered - there was another mighty wind gust - somewhat heavy rain - we made lunch on our electric stove - watched two episodes of House on DVD - there was a less mighty wind gust - the rain stopped. Just waiting for the sun to come out. Might have time for a barbecue. :smile:

But family in CT haven't had power all day and it obviously looks like VT and NY got the bulk of the rain.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

I know it is serious in other areas but not even a top ten worst storm of the year in Ashland, NH. Never really heard the wind pick up and the rain is already over. It might have been really heavy for a half hour but otherwise it was a typical heavy storm just of long duration. We have a field below our house along the Pemi and the river is running fast and full with only moderate flooding of the field. I'm heading out for take out. Complete bust for this area.


----------



## threecy (Aug 28, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I know it is serious in other areas but not even a top ten worst storm of the year in Ashland, NH.



I don't know if I agree with that.  Anecdotally it seems like the worst of the summer here.  Neighbors measured 4" of rain in only a few hours, and our lawn that was seeded a few months ago washed out late this morning.  Pemi is still rising, and friends upstream in Lincoln are reporting flooding.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

I was counting the winter, as far as bad storms. And I have driven in two storms in the past two months that were worse. As far as storm damage from wind, rain, and snow.... not too bad. But it seems I need to retract my overall statement as flooding is now becoming a problem in the area. A dam just broke on Route 49 and in the past hour our lower field has flooded worse than I have ever seen.


----------



## threecy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hearing reports of evacuations in Campton (on the way to Waterville Valley) due to the dam.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

More from Wilmington, VT


----------



## threecy (Aug 28, 2011)

Campton, NH dam on the Mad River confirmed as breached.

WMUR reporting the Pemi could rise 10 feet in Plymouth in the next few hours.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

I just drove to Plymouth to get a pizza. Lots of folks out on the bridge watching the water rise. Still has not flooded the Holderness side of the river yet. Earlier this year, 175A was shut down from the bridge to the interstate. The Citco gas station has many high water marks on it from past flooding. The Pemi is still rising at an astonishing rate and is running as fast as I have ever seen it. Amazing how quickly the water rose in the past hour. As seen with other reports and pictures in this thread, it seems like flooding has been a bigger issue than the storm itself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

Brother is reporting Route 4 between Woodstock and West Bridgewater is closed.

He lives in Taftsville.  Says the covered bridge is about to get washed down stream.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

Hurricane damage at my home in coastal New Hampshire.

WARNING  graphic image


----------



## threecy (Aug 28, 2011)

Route 49 on the way to Waterville, near Sandwich Notch Road, has "caved in."  Tripoli Road closed yesterday, so Waterville Valley is in theory inaccessible.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Brother is reporting Route 4 between Woodstock and West Bridgewater is closed.
> 
> He lives in Taftsville.  Says the covered bridge is about to get washed down stream.



update

Leonard's Propane on Route 4 in Bridgewater has been washed out.  My brothers has seen close to a hundred 500 gallon propane tanks go over the damn in Taftsville and turn into torpedos when the valve snaps off.

Simon Pearce in Quechee has been evacuated.  

Unprecented flood damage in the area.


----------



## noski (Aug 28, 2011)

Waitsfield (MRV) is isolated. Bridge St closed, water up over the street and to Rt 100. Rt 17 App Gap closed; area near Fidder's Green (just south of Rt 100/17) on Rt 100 has Mill Brook and Mad River as one single waterway now.  

Rt 100 covered in water down at old John Egan's/MadBush.

Tremblay Rd closed. Rt 100 North of Waitsfield closed, with traffic (not sure where they could come from!) diverted to Loop Rd, coming out near Kenyon's.

Rt 100B closed in several spots. 

Waitsfield is pretty much an island at this point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

Lower Bartonsville Covered Bridge in VT washes away......

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2095508065389


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Lower Bartonsville Covered Bridge in VT washes away......
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2095508065389


Wowzers. Looks like it stranded folks on that side of the bridge. Let those that nay say the stocking up of supplies before a storm stand corrected!


----------



## threecy (Aug 28, 2011)

Pemi River flooding hitting Thornton now and working its way south.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is a good news feed on NH issues:
http://livewire.wmur.com/Event/Hurricane_Irene_Heads_Toward_NH

Kanc to be closed for 1-2 weeks according to a post on that feed. 302 closed as well. You _really_ can't get there from here now.


----------



## darent (Aug 28, 2011)

irene was gentle to us on nantucket, little rain, big surf and windy with a sunny day. wind in the 30 to 50mph range. some trees down but other than that not much going on. will be windy all night so we will wait for mondayand see what the final outcome is.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2011)

Hurricane Bob put 105 boats up on the beach.   This time around, the harbor was deserted and at least 90% of the boats got pulled.   I saw three boats washed up.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder how Dork's boat fared...

-w


----------



## Zand (Aug 28, 2011)

Lyndonville was evacuated a couple hours ago... gonna try to get up to LSC tomorrow (which is obviously fine) but can't imagine what some parts of Lyndonville might look like when the sun rises. So hard looking at the pictures of places like Wilmington, Woodstock, Brattleboro, etc. Shame on the people in NYC and Boston bitching about losing power for a few hours. You still have a house.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2011)

Think there could be some serious flooding in Maine from the Kennebec somewhere westward, even though it's a big pushy river...kinda pale compared to what VT gets = mostly mountains and valleys with little room for runoff = water only listens to motha gravity....sounds like what some spots in NH getting the same...#302...Whew.  Must've been some nice photo shots around the Pass...
Maybe there's some tidal surge near mouth of the Penobscot to do damage...y/n?, but just gusts of wind mixed with intermittent heavy/light rain here in Bangor...  Mostly just strong wind the last 4-5 hours...


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> More from Wilmington, VT



Is that last pic Brattleboro? Sure looks like it. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2011)

Surfs up on Snowshed at Killington.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 29, 2011)

The Pemi was wild to watch today, flooding in Lincoln and North Woodstock to condos and homes.  In Woodstock the gauge measured 45,900 cfs!!!  The bridge to South Mountain is closed, the water never went over the bridge but went around flooding Rivergreen Condos first floor.  For anyone who has kayaked the Pemi from North Woodstock, the 175 steel bridge was closed as water was hitting it, and the propane tanks where you put in are under water!  

At the bridge into Loon the east branch made your jaw drop. Water producing waves 20' high, you could hear boulders shifting, tree after large tree going down the river.  The lower parking lot near Governor's Lodge was washed completely, water was hitting the bottom of the bridge, trees and embankment very close to the bridge were washed away.  I was dumbfounded like everyone else in town

Nervous to see tomorrows results


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 29, 2011)

Just woke up. At my house, The Pemi is at least 5-6' higher than I have ever seen it flood in the past four years. Our field floods many times a year, but you could wade through the flooded field at knee deep usually. Right now, the trees look like bushes as I can't see their trunks. Probably more than 5-6' higher than anything I have seen before, that estimate would only assume there are no branches underwater on the trees which there probably are. Gotta find out if 175A flooded or if I need an alt route to work today.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm saddened by the damage in SoVT. Saw a lot of FB updates yesterday of the damage. We spoked with our neighbors in Dummerston last night and everything seem OK with out place. That's a releif since we have a stream running through the backyard. Our next door neighbor said she took pics because it go really really high at one point. 

My wife spoke with the daughter of a neighbor who lives up behind us. She told my wife that allegedly, the Williamsville Covered bridge in South Newfane had washed away. They just rebuilt the bride last year. The Dummerston Covered bridge of route 30 was closed becaue the center support was damaged. No word yet on how that's holding up. Route 30 was shut in the Newfane area because flooding by the Rock River (I want to say it was shut a few miles north of Maple Valley.)

Still without power in CT. My buddy had an extra generator and let us borrow it. We're the only part of town that's still dark. We've never been without power this long. 

Hope everyone here is doing OK.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2011)

Down in Norwalk we did OK. Water was chest deep on some parts of the island, but our house is on the highest natural piece of ground, and the water only covered the first porch step. It's about knee deep in the basement, and the sump pump's fried, so that's fun.

3 of us pulled our boats into the marsh on teh leeward side of the island, no big problems. I have about 6 inches of rain water in mine, one guy's stern anchor held too well, adn he shipped a lot of water in, but we pumped it out, and the other guy's stern anchor let loose and his boat ended up in a yard. Fortunately we got to it soon enough to push it back into the water- 1/2 an hour more, and we wouldn't have been able to do that.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

We got lucky, no storm damage and we kept our power throughout without even a flicker.


----------



## Euler (Aug 29, 2011)

Glenn, I'm glad your place is OK.  We were also spared up on the hill in Putney, but the Deerfield/Mt. Snow Valley is devastated.  Here are some photos:

 http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2272103958762.129425.1133521629&l=6f83dfc088&type=1


----------



## Ski Diva (Aug 29, 2011)

Just learned that the Killington base lodge collapsed. Can anyone confirm this?

Also, forget about Route 4 in Killington.  It's gone.

Here's part of it:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

confirmed

Killington Base Lodge collapse pictures on Kzone

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32667&start=15


----------



## Puck it (Aug 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> confirmed
> 
> Killington Base Lodge collapse pictures on Kzone
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32667&start=15


 
Guess the new base lodge will be happening sooner.  That is going to be a problem getting things fixed for the upcoming season. ~2 months.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> confirmed
> 
> Killington Base Lodge collapse pictures on Kzone
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32667&start=15



Wowsers! :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

guess trying to bury a stream under your base lodge isn't such a good idea.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Guess the new base lodge will be happening sooner.  That is going to be a problem getting things fixed for the upcoming season. ~2 months.



Can you say big 'Ol white blow up Quanset hut! This is so messed up. So many town in the Catskills and Vermont. Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 29, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I wonder how Dork's boat fared...
> 
> -w



luckily my boat survived with nary a scratch.  About half the boats in the marina were pulled, put up right behind the docks, so if they floated they would have ended up in my boat.  There was a lot of seaweed on the parking lot, so the water did come up that high.  One dock got damaged.  But all in all I was lucky.  Shoulda taken pics yesterday but forgot.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 29, 2011)

Euler said:


> Glenn, I'm glad your place is OK.  We were also spared up on the hill in Putney, but the Deerfield/Mt. Snow Valley is devastated.  Here are some photos:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2272103958762.129425.1133521629&l=6f83dfc088&type=1



I'm glad you're OK Euler! I can't get over how bad things were in the Deerfield Valley. Even Brattleboro was hit really hard. :sad:

I'll check those pics out at home; FB blocked at work.


----------



## soposkier (Aug 29, 2011)

Rt 27 at the Sugarloaf access road washed out...

http://www.wcsh6.com/news/article/170711/314/Washouts-leave-people-at-Sugarloaf-stranded

http://www.sunjournal.com/franklin/story/1080064


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I never liked when they built that addition to the Killington base lodge. It was closed most of the time during the week anyway & had waitress service only dining on weekends. Maybe now they'll rebuild the open air deck that was once there. That's what I'd like to see.


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 29, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I never liked when they built that addition to the Killington base lodge. It was closed most of the time during the week anyway & had waitress service only dining on weekends. Maybe now they'll rebuild the open air deck that was once there. That's what I'd like to see.




Steve is that you??  Its John from noreast


----------



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2011)

View of the Schoharie Valley in the Catskills-




Link: http://ibankcoin.com/news/2011/08/28/a-devastating-view-at-schoharie-valley/
The Gilboa Dam (120' tall) is holding: http://centralny.ynn.com/content/top_stories/555239/flood-waters-threaten-gilboa-dam/

There's terrible flooding all along Route 28.


A woman was killed in Fleischmanns when her motel room next to a stream collapsed. http://online.wsj.com/article/AP42af822bf20d47faaa59a1228a1217e0.html

The aftermath in Windham:




Link: http://www.watershedpost.com/

My town in NJ got hammered along the river; water reached the 500 year level on the flood zone map.  Fortunately, my house sits just above it. Here's a pic of two responders in the train station lot looking towards a main road:


----------



## polski (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoping King M (Golden Lion Riverside Inn) and his "competition" across the street (Hostel Tevere) are OK. Mad River crested just a few inches below the 1927 record and the MRV got hammered. I know King M's place wasn't called "Riverside" for nothing; don't know if the hostel was much higher, though at least they're a little farther from the river. No updates on either place's websites.

Lots of info at https://www.facebook.com/MRVpostIrene including a link to a video of the Mad River just about up to the road at the bridge on 100 just south of the Golden Lion.

From reports I've read, the mountains themselves fared OK (MRG, Sugarbush except for snowmaking pond damage, Magic) but there's mind-boggling damage in the valleys. Among other things, sadly, The Alchemist in Waterbury is "completely totaled."


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

polski said:


> Hoping King M (Golden Lion Riverside Inn) and his "competition" across the street (Hostel Tevere) are OK. Mad River crested just a few inches below the 1927 record and the MRV got hammered. I know King M's place wasn't called "Riverside" for nothing; don't know if the hostel was much higher, though at least they're a little farther from the river. No updates on either place's websites.
> 
> Lots of info at https://www.facebook.com/MRVpostIrene including a link to a video of the Mad River just about up to the road at the bridge on 100 just south of the Golden Lion.
> 
> From reports I've read, the mountains themselves fared OK (MRG, Sugarbush except for snowmaking pond damage, Magic) but there's mind-boggling damage in the valleys. Among other things, sadly, The Alchemist in Waterbury is "completely totaled."



You're right, I didn't think about KingM. I hope he and his family are alright, and that the Golden Lion didn't see too much damage!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 29, 2011)

Someone put together an amazing amount of pics from the Wilmington, VT area. I found this on the Mt Snow passholder site: 

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62574


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

That's my friend Renee's thread.  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!




I was drinking Long Trails for the storm .....


:-o




I hope this doesn't change the recipe.


----------



## polski (Aug 29, 2011)

via Twitter

hosteltevere Hostel Tevere
The Hostel is fine! Thanks for all the concern!
2 hours ago


----------



## polski (Aug 29, 2011)

and via (I'm almost certain) King M's wife on https://www.facebook.com/MRVpostIrene: "The inn came through just fine. Thanks for asking."


----------



## AMBR (Aug 29, 2011)

My brother, his wife and their FIVE kids were vacationing at the Wiffletree condos at Killington. They were evacuated to another hotel nearby, but they are now trapped on the island that used to be Route 4. The road is collapsed in both directions and so is 100. They have no idea how or when they will get out and they are running out of food. I hope the authorities can come up with a plan to get people out. Very worried.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

From what I've read, construction will start immediately on a temporary road on route 4 East in Mendon.  This will mainly be used for emergency vehicles, but I'd imagine they'll try and get vacationers out of there as soon as possible.


----------



## polski (Aug 29, 2011)

Meanwhile, Whaleback had flooding throughout the base area up to the where the lift loads. You may need to be on Facebook to see the pics.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> From what I've read, construction will start immediately on a temporary road on route 4 East in Mendon.  This will mainly be used for emergency vehicles, but I'd imagine they'll try and get vacationers out of there as soon as possible.



Even if they don't use it for evacuation they'll be able to bring some food in at least.  From what I saw they expect the temporary road to be very temporary and probably won't want a ton of people traveling on it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

polski said:


> and via (I'm almost certain) King M's wife on https://www.facebook.com/MRVpostIrene: "The inn came through just fine. Thanks for asking."



That's great to hear!  Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2011)

polski said:


> Meanwhile, Whaleback had flooding throughout the base area up to the where the lift loads. You may need to be on Facebook to see the pics.



Doesn't look good at all!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 29, 2011)

Covered bridge swept away-


----------



## roark (Aug 29, 2011)

I just discovered some terrible news via Facebook. Seth, who raced with us at Pats was visiting home (he moved to CA) and was hit by a tree. According to friends on FB he is being taken off the ventilator tonight. I'm floored.


----------



## billski (Aug 29, 2011)

roark said:


> I just discovered some terrible news via Facebook. Seth, who raced with us at Pats was visiting home (he moved to CA) and was hit by a tree. According to friends on FB he is being taken off the ventilator tonight. I'm floored.



Real sorry to hear that. So much of life ahead. Bummer.  Was this Irene-related?


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2011)

roark said:


> I just discovered some terrible news via Facebook. Seth, who raced with us at Pats was visiting home (he moved to CA) and was hit by a tree. According to friends on FB he is being taken off the ventilator tonight. I'm floored.



Holy crap! Good luck to him... seems like such an unlucky place to be.. and so unlikely to happen


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

roark said:


> I just discovered some terrible news via Facebook. Seth, who raced with us at Pats was visiting home (he moved to CA) and was hit by a tree. According to friends on FB he is being taken off the ventilator tonight. I'm floored.



I'm assuming you mean letting him pass on?  

so terrible


----------



## roark (Aug 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Real sorry to hear that. So much of life ahead. Bummer.  Was this Irene-related?





deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming you mean letting him pass on?
> 
> so terrible



yes.


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2011)

roark said:


> yes.



Holy shit.... so sorry dude


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

roark said:


> yes.



so sorry Roark.  

When you say he raced with you all at Pat's, do you mean part of the AZ race team?  If so, was he a forum member or just a friend you met while in the league? 

Peace to you, Seth's family and all of his friends who are grieving right now by Seth's life being tragically cut short.


----------



## roark (Aug 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> so sorry Roark.
> 
> When you say he raced with you all at Pat's, do you mean part of the AZ race team?  If so, was he a forum member or just a friend you met while in the league?
> 
> Peace to you, Seth's family and all of his friends who are grieving right now by Seth's life being tragically cut short.



Yes, he was a solo racer assigned to the AZ race team. I don't think in any interest in the forums. We really lucked out: he was a ripping skier and helped carry the team on some beatered old floppy solomons. He got a new job out in the bay area in CA and skied Tahoe the last couple years. We'd been chatting about meeting up out there this winter. I clicked on a picture he was tagged in on FB and the comments got my attention.

I don't have the details but seems like a bizarre, random tragedy. I can't help but think of the idiots I was seeing on TV dancing around the Carolinas and Jersey in the midst of the storm not realizing how lucky they are.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2011)

damn 

life is more fragile than most will admit


----------



## polski (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2011)

The Reformer has some pics up today. It looks like the Williamsville covered bridge is OK. Rt 30 just north of Maple Valley is shut due to the bridge over the Rock River being damaged. They're routing people through Newfane. There are some serious road washouts in Williamsville. Rt 9 from Brat Willmington is closed...and they don't know when it'll reopen.


----------



## billski (Aug 30, 2011)

Haven't heard from JD since January.  He lives in Northfield, VT.  I hope things aren't too bad there.  From the pics I've seen, it's pretty bad.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in with an update (now that internet is restored). The NEK got a lot of rain but we were an inch or so short of seeing the massive destruction that occurred just south of here. Lyndonville was flooded pretty bad creating lots of detours, a couple of house were undermind, and a couple of rural bridges taken out. However, almost all roads (except the ones with missing bridges) were reopened by noon Monday. The Village Sports Shop in Lyndonville (which had just been renovated) had water in it.
 The water levels were similar to the flooding from the severe thunderstorms (complete with tornado warning)we had back in May. I think the troublespots stuff that were destroyed and then freshly repaired after that flood actually helped resist some of the erosive power of this latest flood.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update (now that internet is restored). The NEK got a lot of rain but we were an inch or so short of seeing the massive destruction that occurred just south of here. Lyndonville was flooded pretty bad creating lots of detours, a couple of house were undermind, and a couple of rural bridges taken out. However, almost all roads (except the ones with missing bridges) were reopened by noon Monday. The Village Sports Shop in Lyndonville (which had just been renovated) had water in it.
> The water levels were similar to the flooding from the severe thunderstorms (complete with tornado warning)we had back in May. I think the troublespots stuff that were destroyed and then freshly repaired after that flood actually helped resist some of the erosive power of this latest flood.



Thanks for the update Tim... I was wondering and worried about you guys up that way.

-w


----------



## Zand (Aug 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Just wanted to pop in with an update (now that internet is restored). The NEK got a lot of rain but we were an inch or so short of seeing the massive destruction that occurred just south of here. Lyndonville was flooded pretty bad creating lots of detours, a couple of house were undermind, and a couple of rural bridges taken out. However, almost all roads (except the ones with missing bridges) were reopened by noon Monday. The Village Sports Shop in Lyndonville (which had just been renovated) had water in it.
> The water levels were similar to the flooding from the severe thunderstorms (complete with tornado warning)we had back in May. I think the troublespots stuff that were destroyed and then freshly repaired after that flood actually helped resist some of the erosive power of this latest flood.



After seeing the pics of southern VT and then hearing that Lyndonville was evacuated Sunday night, I feared the worst. I was glad to see upon arriving yesterday that this area really lucked out for the most part. Other than a couple houses up on Millers Run, it appears everything else was no worse than the normal spring flood that puts route 5 underwater every year. Saw the redemption center getting shop-vac'd on my way in but otherwise everything looked normal. Route 5 in St. J was covered in dirt between St. J center and the bank. Didn't go past Pizza Hut but saw on VT 511 that the road was 100% open down through downtown so must be ok there too. 

On the way up I stopped on the Rt 10 bridge in Northfield, MA over the CT river. Saw propane tanks, logs, road signs, pumpkins, doors, and all sorts of stuff floating down out of Brattleboro. The whole bridge was lined with people. Very eerie feeling standing there knowing what was going on upriver.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2011)

Pics from Wardsboro VT; north of Dover and South of Jamaica as the crow flies: https://picasaweb.google.com/100196...directlink&gsessionid=b--5QYLE4C7Lvqrb5-_tdQ#

Our power in CT was restored around 9AM today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2011)

Glenn,

How far up did the stream in your backyard rush?

I was thinking about the proximity of your new chair to the stream.  Hope nothing happened to it.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

I just saw this on Twitter...

Haven't researched for authenticity yet, but I will and text if appropriate:
2 help VT txt FOODNOW to 52000 @VermontFoodbank- $10 donation=$60 of food! #vt #Irene

-w


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.wmur.com/news/29024514/detail.html
It's not 100% clear, but I think this is about the same person.
Very sad, RIP


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I just saw this on Twitter...
> 
> Haven't researched for authenticity yet, but I will and text if appropriate:
> 2 help VT txt FOODNOW to 52000 @VermontFoodbank- $10 donation=$60 of food! #vt #Irene
> ...



It's legit.  I made a donation this morning


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2011)

I've done that one and now the Redcross as well (text REDCROSS to 90999 to donate $10 to American Red Cross Disaster Relief)

Is there any volunteer labor that would be needed (thinking I could put a good day or two in this weekend to help)? Any where to look?

-w


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Glenn,
> 
> How far up did the stream in your backyard rush?
> 
> I was thinking about the proximity of your new chair to the stream.  Hope nothing happened to it.



From what I gather, pretty high. Our neighbor took some pics and will share them when we head up. I'm anxious to see how high the water went. Apparently, a small log clogged the culvert on her property and caused a bit of a backup. But from what she said, everything up there is OK. That's all we can ask for given what happend to the West and South of us.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I've done that one and now the Redcross as well (text REDCROSS to 90999 to donate $10 to American Red Cross Disaster Relief)
> 
> Is there any volunteer labor that would be needed (thinking I could put a good day or two in this weekend to help)? Any where to look?
> 
> -w



It's tough to say about this weekend and putting in some sweat labor.  In many places, the main focus still will be on regaining access, and trying to get additional, non locals in, may actually cause more problems than help.  Personally I'm on the fence about going up this weekend.  I know my place is fine,  and I've offered help to my friends up there, and more than 1 has advised me explicitly NOT to come up this weekend.  Right now is more about the BIG stuff in much of VT (infastructure), in the coming weeks is when the smaller stuff (individual property clean up/fix up) will be occurring when the extra hands will likely be more beneficial.  Think of it this way, there are many towns in VT where the last thing they need right now is MORE people using their sewage system(if its even still operational)


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 30, 2011)

Finally got power back today at my house and most parts of the South Shore (MA).  Although still a lot of folks without power.  We fared pretty well.  But most of that was due to preparation.  In Duxbury Bay where my gear is most people planned ahead and hauled out.  The town and the waterfront businesses did an incredible job of orchestrating a massive effort.  I'd say ~400 boats, floats, and docks were hauled out Thurs-Sat.  Only ~20 remained in the water and least 2 of those went down (stupid).  

Trees are down everywhere.  But again, everyone was ready.  Pretty much everyone I know has a chainsaw in the back of the truck.  Roads were made passable by a combination of well organized town workers and hard-working, seriously prepared residents.  My ancient generator was enough to keep the fridges going for me and my neighbors.  A buddy hauled in a big tuna Saturday morning and gave me a cooler full.  I hauled in my lobster traps Sat and had a tote full.  Gardens were flattened, so barely ripe cukes, tomatoes, and peppers needed to come out.  It was way too much to store so everyone spread around what we had.  Grills were going everywhere and it felt more like a block-party than a disaster.  

I still don't have all the gear back in the water since there have been some bottlenecks with the power outages.  But everyone has been in a good mood and helping everyone that is in front of them with an immediate need.  I spent more time today moving other people's gear than my own...and I know they'll be there tomorrow when my stuff needs to go in.  One of the best examples was a Mike Sousa who owns Sousa Seafood in Boston.  He came down to Marshfield yesterday with 15,000 lbs of ice and gave it away for free.  The scene in the parking lot of the middle school where he brought his truck was WAY more 'neighborly sharing' than 'charity'.  

This thing was a pain the a$$ but it brought out the best in everyone.  I hope those suffering in VT and elsewhere are at least getting the same type of priceless community support that brings you through these crises.


----------



## billski (Aug 30, 2011)

The road closures in VT just blows my mind.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2011)

Someone updated the thread with pics of the Killington area. Unreal: 

http://gatheringofthevibes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62574&page=5


----------



## WinnChill (Aug 31, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> http://www.wmur.com/news/29024514/detail.html
> It's not 100% clear, but I think this is about the same person.
> Very sad, RIP



Wow, just awful.  Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2011)

*NH: PSU, Campton and Plymouth updates*

updates


----------



## billski (Aug 31, 2011)

*Damaged Loon Mountain bridge collapses in Lincoln*

*Damaged Loon Mountain bridge collapses in Lincoln*


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been reading many many stories about the flooding.  In doing so it seems like most are waiting on FEMA.  Why waiting on FEMA?  I understand the feds and state are responsible for roads and the like and getting food and supplies to those stranded, but what about private home owners and private buisnesses.  Shouldn't private insurance in many cases be responsible for alot of this?  I realize that in some cases this was freak flooding, but in many instances weren't alot of these homes and buisness in areas that would require one to have insurance of some sort.  If people didn't have insurance (and should have) does FEMA cover them or are they SOL?  I am thinking more of NH than Vermont.  Most of the flood damage I a have seen in NH isn't really all that surprising aka Plymouth/Holderness, Loon, etc are all in what seems like flood prone areas.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2011)

Most flood insurance is actually backstopped by FEMA funds, so even if you have private insurance, you have to wait for FEMA to cough up the dough. And they're about out of cash, apparently.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Some scary photo's:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/frightening-hurricane-irene-destruction-photos


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I have been reading many many stories about the flooding.  In doing so it seems like most are waiting on FEMA.  Why waiting on FEMA?  I understand the feds and state are responsible for roads and the like and getting food and supplies to those stranded, but what about private home owners and private buisnesses.  Shouldn't private insurance in many cases be responsible for alot of this?  I realize that in some cases this was freak flooding, but in many instances weren't alot of these homes and buisness in areas that would require one to have insurance of some sort.  If people didn't have insurance (and should have) does FEMA cover them or are they SOL?  I am thinking more of NH than Vermont.  Most of the flood damage I a have seen in NH isn't really all that surprising aka Plymouth/Holderness, Loon, etc are all in what seems like flood prone areas.



Basing this response purely on what my brother, who was affected by the flooding in Rhode Island about 15 months ago went through, if you don't have flood insurance (and in the case of my brother didn't live anywhere near a water source so he wasn't required to have it), FEMA came in an gave him a grant for damages.  The grant wasn't anything near what the damage amount was, but as he put it, it just meant less out of pocket expenses to him


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 31, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Most flood insurance is actually backstopped by FEMA funds, so even if you have private insurance, you have to wait for FEMA to cough up the dough. And they're about out of cash, apparently.



I guess with your comment you got to my greater point (I am not very good at surmizing (sp)), why does the private insurers get of the hook so to speak?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I guess with your comment you got to my greater point (I am not very good at surmizing (sp)), why does the private insurers get of the hook so to speak?



Primarily because the losses from things like floods are so high, and in some areas so consistent, that there's no way people would ever be able to afford the premiums. So, the gov't provides what is effectively reinsurance, and the insurance companies hadnle the administration, and make a small profit for that work.

It's sort of an odd system (similar to the one used for terrorism coverage, actually, but that's a much better profit center for insurance companies), but the only way to make it not necessary would be to not have people living in flood plains. If flood insurance were eleminated, most people wouldn't be able to afford to rebuild, so they'd have to move after a flood, but that's not a very good solution, either.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 31, 2011)

Have not seen many posts regarding the Hunter/Windham areas.  Most roads are closed. and will be for a while.  100% of NYSEG power customers in Greene county have no power and it will be about another week we are being told.  The base lodge as well as the entire town of Windham was devestated.  Here are some links to photo's, newspaper articles and newcasts.  

https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/HurricaneIrene

http://www.thedailymail.net/
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/flooding-traps-2000-windham-ny-14408398

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/08/29/eveningnews/main20098952.shtml


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 31, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Some scary photo's:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/frightening-hurricane-irene-destruction-photos



That's a good collection.  #24 was taken probably within 10 miles of my house, yet we have no damage at our house, or anywhere nearby that I'm aware of.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wtf?



I was about to be thoroughly impressed... until the trucks started to float...

The dude taking the video sounds like a jackass though.  The trucks were clearly designed to operate in very deep waters, otherwise they wouldn't have put that snorkel for the air inlet above the roof line.  The guys were out there trying to serve their community, I'm sure they had good reason to try to get through that area, and all the jackass taking the video can do is stand around calling them stupid?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Have not seen many posts regarding the Hunter/Windham areas.  Most roads are closed. and will be for a while.  100% of NYSEG power customers in Greene county have no power and it will be about another week we are being told.  The base lodge as well as the entire town of Windham was devestated.  Here are some links to photo's, newspaper articles and newcasts.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104145002472724772294/HurricaneIrene
> 
> ...



I haven't been able to find nearly as much info about NY as VT, but I've been wondering how you guys fared over there?  I saw a couple pics of Windham's base area during the flooding, I'm curious just how much damage they have.  It didn't look good at all!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I was about to be thoroughly impressed... until the trucks started to float...
> 
> The dude taking the video sounds like a jackass though.  The trucks were clearly designed to operate in very deep waters, otherwise they wouldn't have put that snorkel for the air inlet above the roof line.  The guys were out there trying to serve their community, I'm sure they had good reason to try to get through that area, and all the jackass taking the video can do is stand around calling them stupid?



I don't get how they were able to stay under so long. I know the truck can run as long as the snorkel is above the water, but what about the soldiers? Were they just hoping they could drive through before the cabs filled up (and it seemed there was at least one guy in the back)? Is the cab somehow waterproof too?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't get how they were able to stay under so long. I know the truck can run as long as the snorkel is above the water, but what about the soldiers? Were they just hoping they could drive through before the cabs filled up (and it seemed there was at least one guy in the back)? Is the cab somehow waterproof too?



I was wondering that too.  When the second truck starts to float on the other side of the bridge you can see air escaping out of the cab as it bobs from side to side.  I was thinking that the cabs may be somewhat water tight, enough for an air bubble to form long enough to cross relatively short distances?  There was two guys in the back of the second truck, not sure about them.  

It looked to me like two of the passengers were civilians, probably reporters, since they weren't wearing fatigues.  Also the soldier that first climbed out of the back of the second truck appeared to have an expensive looking DSLR (white lenses generally aren't cheap) in his hands that he put on the roof before helping the second guy out (who was wearing a red shirt).  The second guy appears to be checking out and/or using the camera as soon as he's half way out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It looked to me like two of the passengers were civilians, probably reporters, since they weren't wearing fatigues.  Also the soldier that first climbed out of the back of the second truck appeared to have an expensive looking DSLR (white lenses generally aren't cheap) in his hands that he put on the roof before helping the second guy out (who was wearing a red shirt).  The second guy appears to be checking out and/or using the camera as soon as he's half way out.



I'd like to see a video from in the cab. Maybe they were trying to show off for the photographers ... and just got in a little over their heads ... ahahahaha :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd like to see a video from in the cab. Maybe they were trying to show off for the photographers ... and just got in a little over their heads ... ahahahaha :lol:



That thought crossed my mind too, but I'm going to stand by my belief that they had good reason to be crossing there.  If not, then shame on them!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That thought crossed my mind too, but I'm going to stand by my belief that they had good reason to be crossing there. If not, then shame on them!


 
They should have known better. Then attempt that. The depth of the water can be seen by the street signs. In off roading, one never attempts a water crossing that is at the most above your hood and only for a short time.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2011)

Puck it said:


> They should have known better. Then attempt that. The depth of the water can be seen by the street signs. In off roading, one never attempts a water crossing that is at the most above your hood and only for a short time.



This isn't your average off road truck.  I'm fairly certain that military vehicles with deep fording kits installed can operate in waters deeper than the top of the hood for more than short periods of time.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I haven't been able to find nearly as much info about NY as VT, but I've been wondering how you guys fared over there?  I saw a couple pics of Windham's base area during the flooding, I'm curious just how much damage they have.  It didn't look good at all!



This site is covering the devastation in NY, including pics, reports and real time updates:  http://www.watershedpost.com


----------



## legalskier (Aug 31, 2011)

A sign of hope (or two) in Paterson?



It's hard to tell from this view but the Great Falls are almost 90 feet tall.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2011)

billski said:


> updates


For what it is worth, by Tuesday the flooding was all but gone when the students moved in and all roads were back open. Monday was bat shit crazy around here. In many cases, you had to travel two or three exits in the wrong direction just to turn around and go back to another exit that was open. If you were trying to go anywhere between Ashland and Thornton on Monday and you didn't know the roads, you could easy drive over 20 miles between the exits trying to figure it out.

Based on what I saw on Monday, I don't think the flooding is the worst ever but definitely in the top three in the past century I would guess. Both gas stations off the Plymouth exit are shut down. I was surprised the Ice Hockey rink flooded as it was supposedly built to resist flooding because 175A floods so often.

It was a strange flood because it came and went so quickly. The more typical flood happens in the spring due to ice blockage and can flood for several days at a time though not as high. Any damage to the University was limited to the ground floor of the Ice Rink and P.E. center on the Holderness side. Plymouth side of the river was all high and dry excepting a wash out on Route 3 south of the town. Baker river was crazy high, only a foot or two short of the bridge it seemed on Monday.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 31, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> If flood insurance were eleminated, most people wouldn't be able to afford to rebuild, so they'd have to move after a flood, but that's not a very good solution, either.


Actually, that might be the best situation. Perhaps only people that could afford a rebuild should risk living in a flood zone. To think that is not the best course of action is to think that our tax dollars should subsidize those that build in flood plains and need FEMA funds to rebuild. If people are protected, they are going to do things they might not otherwise do.

This would be somewhat harmful to small rural downtowns which get built along rivers (such as VT) so perhaps exceptions should be made in those cases. But the same reasoning encourages the well to do  to build ocean front property in risky areas. No easy answer here, but I do think the answer should not be carte blanche disaster relief for everyone that is flooded out despite building property in a risky area.... and especially if said property is expensive to build on.

And, for what it is worth, this is an intellectual argument/discussion point only. Obviously, based on our current system, as much help as can be provided to all the home owners that lost everything and are in need should be done.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, that might be the best situation. Perhaps only people that could afford a rebuild should risk living in a flood zone. To think that is not the best course of action is to think that our tax dollars should subsidize those that build in flood plains and need FEMA funds to rebuild. If people are protected, they are going to do things they might not otherwise do.
> 
> This would be somewhat harmful to small rural downtowns which get built along rivers (such as VT) so perhaps exceptions should be made in those cases. But the same reasoning encourages the well to do to build ocean front property in risky areas. No easy answer here, but I do think the answer should not be carte blanche disaster relief for everyone that is flooded out despite building property in a risky area.... and especially if said property is expensive to build on.
> 
> And, for what it is worth, this is an intellectual argument/discussion point only. Obviously, based on our current system, as much help as can be provided to all the home owners that lost everything and are in need should be done.


I'd have insurance tied to NOT rebuilding in a flood zone. Ok, if you've lived in a flood zone for 10 years and when you bought the rules were that you could get flood insurance subsidized, fine. Not fair to change the rules on you. But rebuilding year after year like they do on the Mississippi just doesn't make sense. Give the flood plains back to the river, and everything gets better.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2011)

More developments: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/01/us/01flood.html?_r=1

-w


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2011)

*Back to Human impacts of Irene*

I've been listening to the Vermont public radio podcasts (available on the web), most especially the broadcast from Wed. August 31.

These reports are extremely unsettling as they move the discussion from physical infrastructure to human impact.  Perhaps the most disturbing are the continuing missing persons reports.  VPR is acting as a pseudo-clearing house, along with the Red Cross for announcing missing people, including physical characteristics, where last seen and when.

The folks with extremely critical medical  conditions, including ventilators and medicines find it difficult to contact an agency to help them.  The characteristically Vermont widespread location of Vermont residents makes it even more difficult.  My good friend's father lives in a hamlet near Mt. Holly VT.  He is quite popular as he is the only one in the area that still has a rotary phone, the only mode that is working.  Modern technology has a way of failing when only the basic of modes is necessary. 

The discussion about rebuilding a road to get to these people is difficult.  The state police have resorted to ATVs and reports of people searching about on horseback are very unsettling.  Day to day living has been overturned.  Personal hygiene issues are beginning to be felt.  A cemetery uprooted must be awful to the loved ones.

Reports also indicate that too many volunteers is making it difficult to manage.  I agree with the prior poster that financial donations are probably the most useful right now.

For those interested in NNY issues, look to North Country Public Radio, which also has disturbing broadcasts also converted to podcast here.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I've been listening to the Vermont public radio podcasts (available on the web), most especially the broadcast from Wed. August 31.
> 
> These reports are extremely unsettling as they move the discussion from physical infrastructure to human impact.  Perhaps the most disturbing are the continuing missing persons reports.  VPR is acting as a pseudo-clearing house, along with the Red Cross for announcing missing people, including physical characteristics, where last seen and when.
> 
> ...



Exactly!  At a time like this, in the communties that have been hit the hardest where basic infastructure is in shambles, the overwhelming desire that so many have to come help physically might actually hinder the effort and add to the chaos.  With the national guard and army corp of engineers onsite in many of the hardest hit areas, just letting them do their job and work with the local crews is enough in most cases.  If they need more physical help, i'm sure that they won't hestitate to ask.  But as tough as it may be to fathom, if a disaster cooordinator has to continually stop and explain to new people what they can do over and over and over all day long, that effects the response effort in a negative way.  In the hardest hit of communties there will be a time soon when mass quantities of physical labor will be appreciated,  but right now the needs are for much fewer folks with very specialized tasks (ATV transports/deliveries, etc) rather than just 500 people showing up to help clear debris.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's an update from Mt Snow with pictures. The fact that employees are doing whatever they can to get there to help is amazing. 

http://mountsnow.com/gm-blog-irene/


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 1, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'd have insurance tied to NOT rebuilding in a flood zone. Ok, if you've lived in a flood zone for 10 years and when you bought the rules were that you could get flood insurance subsidized, fine. Not fair to change the rules on you. But rebuilding year after year like they do on the Mississippi just doesn't make sense. Give the flood plains back to the river, and everything gets better.



Farmers commuting several hours each way to get to their fields isn't a very good plan, though.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 1, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Farmers commuting several hours each way to get to their fields isn't a very good plan, though.


Wouldn't be several hours, the river valley's a maximum of 81 miles, minimum of 20. They're going to be commuting for some of that anyways, and maybe you go to 50 year flood plains instead of 100. And then building levys to protect against a 25 or 50 year flood becomes much easier and robust. Doing things like rebuilding an entire city below sea level just sets you up to do it again.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I was wondering that too.  When the second truck starts to float on the other side of the bridge you can see air escaping out of the cab as it bobs from side to side.  I was thinking that the cabs may be somewhat water tight, enough for an air bubble to form long enough to cross relatively short distances?  There was two guys in the back of the second truck, not sure about them.
> 
> It looked to me like two of the passengers were civilians, probably reporters, since they weren't wearing fatigues.  Also the soldier that first climbed out of the back of the second truck appeared to have an expensive looking DSLR (white lenses generally aren't cheap) in his hands that he put on the roof before helping the second guy out (who was wearing a red shirt).  The second guy appears to be checking out and/or using the camera as soon as he's half way out.



Wow you were way more observant than I was in that video!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 1, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Farmers commuting several hours each way to get to their fields isn't a very good plan, though.


Many VT farms are upon hills so that they are off the flood plain....


----------



## Abubob (Sep 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Based on what I saw on Monday, I don't think the flooding is the worst ever but definitely in the top three in the past century I would guess. Both gas stations off the Plymouth exit are shut down. I was surprised the Ice Hockey rink flooded as it was supposedly built to resist flooding because 175A floods so often.



I may as well post my photos of flooding. These in Plymouth and what little effect Irene had in Bristol NH: Bridge Street Plymouth


----------



## ski stef (Sep 2, 2011)

Was tracking the hurricane while I was away and can't believe it..happy to not have been in VT at the time but wish I could have been there to help out friends and families that were affected in SoVT.  Haven't heard any news on the lake I live on..hoping that our house has not sustained to much damage. Still waiting to hear back from our neighbors with fingers crossed.  Glad this has passed and i am excited to return to VT to give a little back.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Many VT farms are upon hills so that they are off the flood plain....



They aren't along the Mississippi and across the midwest, though.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 2, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Wouldn't be several hours, the river valley's a maximum of 81 miles, minimum of 20. They're going to be commuting for some of that anyways, and maybe you go to 50 year flood plains instead of 100. And then building levys to protect against a 25 or 50 year flood becomes much easier and robust. Doing things like rebuilding an entire city below sea level just sets you up to do it again.



Can't disagree with most of that. Cna't think it's gonna happen, either, but can't disagree.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2011)

The last thing VT needs now is more rain.  Theyre saying 2-3" could fall Sunday into Monday.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 3, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Perhaps only people that could afford a rebuild should risk living in a flood zone.



Most of the people who lost their houses in Vermont weren't affluent.   They bought a house in a flood zone right next to a major highway because that's the only thing they could afford.   Those people also couldn't afford flood insurance so they're not making insurance claims.   This isn't like rich people with oceanfront property in Hatteras who let the rest of the country subsidize their vacation homes.   These are mostly $10.00/hour people who heat with wood they cut and split themselves.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 4, 2011)

Whew, this is a long thread! Rather than read back 28 pages to see if I'm going to repeat anything, I'm going to past what's been going on in my locality.

I live in Plymouth, VT, which is on Route 100 halfway between Ludlow and where it abuts Route 4. The damage here has been extensive. Parts of the township are for all intents and purposes cut off; the people in Plymouth Notch (100A) for example, have access only via a dirt road that was just put in a couple days ago. The same for those in Plymouth Union, which is the area you see along 100.

I took a few photos after the storm. These are on the Reading Tyson Road, the road that runs between Route 100 in Tyson and Route 106 in Reading. The road is G-O-N-E.






















Needless to say, many roads are closed, so it's very difficult to get around. I have two means of access from my  house. One is rapidly deteriorating and may well be gone after tonight/tomorrow's storm, and the other is a dirt road that was indeed washed out, was somewhat restored (though it gives me a heart attack to drive it) and could wash out again.

This is the road that's deteriorating. It's gone from 2 lanes to one since the storm ended:








Gives me the shakes just to look at it!

A lot of progress has been made. There's heavy equipment everywhere, and people are working like dogs to restore roads. God bless them. But the task is monumental, and the window of time between now and when the ground freezes is short. Plus the storm tonight won't help.

For those of you who want to come up here and just look around, I mean this in the nicest way: stay home! At least for a little while. Many of the roads are unstable, and workers are trying to get a handle on things and get repairs done as quickly as possible. The fewer people driving around, the better.

We're very fortunate -- we have food, power, water, internet, and our home. A lot of people don't. The farm where I got my produce, for example, was entirely washed away. It's heartbreaking.

If you haven't donated to the flood relief yet, please please please do so. There are a lot of ways to help, and rather than post them all here, I'll provide a link to where many of them are listed:

http://vtdigger.org/2011/09/02/vermontaid-a-guide-to-flood-relief-help-for-vermonters/

Thank you.


----------



## threecy (Sep 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> They bought a house in a flood zone right next to a major highway because that's the only thing they could afford.   Those people also couldn't afford flood insurance so they're not making insurance claims.



I couldn't help but nitpick on this - unless they paid cash for the house, they likely would have been required to purchase and continue to pay for flood insurance in order to obtain a Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac backed loan.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2011)

threecy said:


> I couldn't help but nitpick on this - unless they paid cash for the house, they likely would have been required to purchase and continue to pay for flood insurance in order to obtain a Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac backed loan.



You are projecting flatland mobility and business practices on rural Vermont.   In Vermont, people own houses for many decades.   When most of them were purchased, they went to the local bank and took out a loan.   There was no Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac involved and flood insurance was cheap because that was before rich people started building oceanfront trophy homes that made flood insurance unaffordable.

I know that in Bridgewater, VT, only two of the homes that were flooded had flood insurance.   Nobody can afford it.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2011)

Ski Diva said:


> But the task is monumental, and the window of time between now and when the ground freezes is short.
> ...
> 
> If you haven't donated to the flood relief yet, please please please do so. There are a lot of ways to help, and rather than post them all here, I'll provide a link to where many of them are listed:
> ...



Ski Diva, thanks for the link! That's really helpful of you. Also, I don't know why but I hadn't even _considered _the impact the ground freezing will have on construction and remediation efforts. 

Good luck and thanks for keeping us non-VT'ers informed on what's going on!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> Also, I don't know why but I hadn't even _considered _the impact the ground freezing will have on construction and remediation efforts.



It's actually worse than that.   You can't pave roads with hot mix asphalt when the temperatures (air and surface) are below 40F.   I'd expect most of the paving work will happen next summer and the roads are going to be pretty messy all winter.   You  can pour concrete below freezing since the chemical reaction when it cures kicks off a lot of heat.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> It's actually worse than that.   You can't pave roads with hot mix asphalt when the temperatures (air and surface) are below 40F.   I'd expect most of the paving work will happen next summer and the roads are going to be pretty messy all winter.   You  can pour concrete below freezing since the chemical reaction when it cures kicks off a lot of heat.



So you expect Rte 4 and Rte 100 to that bad? I wonder how that will affect ticket sales then. :-( I'd think twice before risking damaging my car on rutted and frost heaved roads.


----------



## Breeze (Sep 4, 2011)

Geoff said:


> You are projecting flatland mobility and business practices on rural Vermont.   In Vermont, people own houses for many decades.   When most of them were purchased, they went to the local bank and took out a loan.   There was no Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac involved and flood insurance was cheap because that was before rich people started building oceanfront trophy homes that made flood insurance unaffordable.
> 
> I know that in Bridgewater, VT, only two of the homes that were flooded had flood insurance.   Nobody can afford it.



Not  to nitpick or  be  argumentative  either, but  unless the municipality in which the  house/property  is  located   signs on  to participate in the National Flood Insurance  Program, flood insurance  is  not  easily  available to   mortgagees.   Because the NFIP  requires   municipalities  to  write   building  code to certain   specs  depending  on FEMA  rated  Flood  Zones,  some   Vermont   towns opted  out of the  loop

 Breeze


----------



## Geoff (Sep 4, 2011)

Abubob said:


> So you expect Rte 4 and Rte 100 to that bad? I wonder how that will affect ticket sales then. :-( I'd think twice before risking damaging my car on rutted and frost heaved roads.



I've driven thousands of miles on Vermont dirt roads.   Until mud month, they're fine.

I think Route 4 from Woodstock to Killington will be fine.   I'd be amazed if they didn't have hot top on all the washout spots by the end of September.    The blowout of Route 4 in Mendon is much more severe but it is a very short section of road.   I don't see how they can get the final coat of hot top there until next summer.

I'm not as optimistic about Route 100.   I think there will be a bunch of spots that will be unpaved this winter.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 4, 2011)

Dirt roads hold up amazingly well once they freeze.  Our road is very solid; even after a mid winter thaw. Mud Season is a different story, however.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Not  to nitpick or  be  argumentative  either, but  unless the municipality in which the  house/property  is  located   signs on  to participate in the National Flood Insurance  Program, flood insurance  is  not  easily  available to   mortgagees.   Because the NFIP  requires   municipalities  to  write   building  code to certain   specs  depending  on FEMA  rated  Flood  Zones,  some   Vermont   towns opted  out of the  loop
> 
> Breeze



Politics.....  Ugh

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Sep 5, 2011)

Not  even  politically motivated, Nick .  


 Cheap  shot at someone who's been dealing  with the   NFIP for   22 years . Have  You  BTDT  and  what is your personal experience?  

 I'd offer  an apology if  I  truly used/abused  the forum to make an openly  political statement. Just the facts :  refute if you  can.  

Breeze


----------



## Abubob (Sep 5, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Dirt roads hold up amazingly well once they freeze.  Our road is very solid; even after a mid winter thaw. Mud Season is a different story, however.



True that - about dirt roads in winter. We'll won't worry about until next spring then.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2011)

Breeze said:


> Not  even  politically motivated, Nick .
> 
> 
> Cheap  shot at someone who's been dealing  with the   NFIP for   22 years . Have  You  BTDT  and  what is your personal experience?
> ...



I think that came out wrong. I didn't mean political in terms of D vs. R or even federal level politics. The better phrase for me to use would have been "beaurocracy". 

My last job I was doing IT management in the insurance industry - and the loopholes, layers upon layers of administrative headache, and contract language that is so complex it can mean anything and nothing at the same time, is tiresome. 

I would imagine its even more so if you are a homeowner impacted by this that is dealing with claims issues because of some regulatory thing the homeowner probably wasn't even aware of. Even if they technically should have known ahead of time. 

That's all I meant, not intended to be a cheap shot and my apologies if it came out that way. In my mind I was simply imagining being a homeowner in VT, and because of some municipality decision impacting my ability to get flood insurance and as a result having to deal with the reality of having a demolished property with no way to recoup the loss. 

That's the genesis of my "ugh".


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2011)

Visited my folks in Ludlow this past weekend.  Quickest way for me to get to Ludlow is through Claremont and then take 131 through Cavendish.  Going to be a long while before I'm able to take that route.  The following photo was on the cover of Vermont Journal.  Army corp of engineers gave our neighbor a quick tour.  The hole in 131 is 85 feet deep.  :blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2011)

Also decided to swing by the home we owned in town for 15 years.  There was a small drainage channel from the road above our property that went under the driveway through an 18 inch culvert.  Even during the worst spring runoff seasons or rain storms, the water in the drainage ditch never got deeper than about 6 inches and across the three foot wide channel below the culvert.  300+ days a year, this drainage is bone dry.  It takes a major event for any water uphill to not get absorbed into the ground before it even reached our property.

Good thing my folks sold their place and now rent at another location as they're car would still be stuck there.  Culvert was completely blown out and no where to be seen leaving a 4 foot deep and 8 foot wide canyon straight through the driveway.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 6, 2011)

VT Gov. Peter Shumlin is asking anyone who owns a second home in Vermont to voluntarily allow displaced Irene flood victims to use it temporarily. If you're interested, call the governor's office at 802/828-3333.


----------



## Breeze (Sep 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think that came out wrong. I didn't mean political in terms of D vs. R or even federal level politics. The better phrase for me to use would have been "beaurocracy".
> 
> My last job I was doing IT management in the insurance industry - and the loopholes, layers upon layers of administrative headache, and contract language that is so complex it can mean anything and nothing at the same time, is tiresome.
> 
> ...



  I   surely  didn't get  your full meaning from  your  first  response.  Texting isn't  known for  conveying  a  full meal deal.  

  I  do appreciate your  apology, and I  offer an apology in return.  I'm sorry I  called it  a  " cheap shot" as you  did "  respond "  originally   on  a device  that   didn't allow  you  to be   fully clear and understood.    

Breeze


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 6, 2011)

This link was just posted over on SJ:
http://www.mansfieldheliflight.com/flood/

The damage to Route 4 is incredible. A lot of road construction can happen in two months. If Route 4 was the only problem, I bet they could get it done. But how much of a priority is repaving Route 4 when so many bridges and roads are completely impassable? Killington skiers might be driving on dirt in many spots on Route 4 this winter.

Talk about "you can't get there from here". The transportation hardships in VT right now still look substantial.

This must be financially difficult for a state already dealing with a tough economy and reduced revenues. I wonder how much federal aid will help vs how much VT is going to have to sacrifice to pay for the rebuild.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> This link was just posted over on SJ:
> http://www.mansfieldheliflight.com/flood/
> 
> The damage to Route 4 is incredible. A lot of road construction can happen in two months. If Route 4 was the only problem, I bet they could get it done. But how much of a priority is repaving Route 4 when so many bridges and roads are completely impassable? Killington skiers might be driving on dirt in many spots on Route 4 this winter.
> ...



There are other aspects to the Vermont economy than just the tourist business.   Route 4 is the major truck route.    Route 100 to Route 107 will open as temporary bridges and a dirt road so you can't run trucks that way.

The companies that run asphalt spreaders and rollers are different from the companies that operate big yellow excavators.   If you're going to run trucks down Route 4, it needs to be paved or it will get torn to bits.

For town roads: FEMA pays 75%.   The state pays 12.5%.   The town pays 12.5%.   I'm not sure how something called "U.S. 4" is treated.

Another page with good aerial photos is here:

http://wingsovermont.com/

Take a look at the Wheelerville Road shots:
http://wingsovermont.com/Mendonbrook.html

Nobody is taking pictures of the dirt roads.   In places like Bridgewater, Pittsfield, Stockbridge, and Mendon, there are many that are completely destroyed.

I wish I'd had my camera out when I drove up East Mountain Road at Killington last Friday morning.   The road is a mess.   At the steepest part, it's eroded on both sides and no more than 8 feet wide.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2011)

Geoff said:


> There are other aspects to the Vermont economy than just the tourist business.   Route 4 is the major truck route.    Route 100 to Route 107 will open as temporary bridges and a dirt road so you can't run trucks that way.
> 
> The companies that run asphalt spreaders and rollers are different from the companies that operate big yellow excavators.   If you're going to run trucks down Route 4, it needs to be paved or it will get torn to bits.
> 
> ...



No need to apologize.  Sounds like that was 2 hands on the wheel at all times type of driving (or maybe "off roading" would be the more appropriate term)


----------



## Glenn (Sep 7, 2011)

The arial shots are amazing.


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah,they really are amazing. I used on in the newsletter I sent out, really unbelievable to see it from above.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Visited my folks in Ludlow this past weekend.  Quickest way for me to get to Ludlow is through Claremont and then take 131 through Cavendish.  Going to be a long while before I'm able to take that route.  The following photo was on the cover of Vermont Journal.  Army corp of engineers gave our neighbor a quick tour.  The hole in 131 is 85 feet deep.  :blink:



I am not familiar with the route names, but this would be located if you went straight through (coming from Claremont and through Weathersfield/Ascutney?)  the Downers 4 Corners?  If so, I was thinking this road must have got hit bad.  I go over there from time to time to pick up basic brewing supplies or good brews.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> No need to apologize.  Sounds like that was 2 hands on the wheel at all times type of driving (or maybe "off roading" would be the more appropriate term)



I just wanted to get off that stretch of road as quickly as possible.   According to the Vermont 1-lane dirt road etiquette I grew up with, the downhill car has the right of way.   In those circumstances and it would have been ugly trying to back down the hill.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 7, 2011)

I've stayed in that room. Looks like the entire section was ripped away from the rest of the building. You can see the stream behind it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I am not familiar with the route names, but this would be located if you went straight through (coming from Claremont and through Weathersfield/Ascutney?)  the Downers 4 Corners?  If so, I was thinking this road must have got hit bad.  I go over there from time to time to pick up basic brewing supplies or good brews.



That would be the one.  Now the best option is to head down to Springfield and work your way to 103 North. Probably an extra 25 minutes to the drive.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 7, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be the one.  Now the best option is to head down to Springfield and work your way to 103 North. Probably an extra 25 minutes to the drive.



Another quick note in regards to this.  I just took our Toyota (recall) to Howes Toyota here in Claremont not more than 2 hours ago and the lady behind me in line was talking to the customer service guy about how her friend owns a house (house in picture I am guessing) that sits on the edge of the 131 "crater".  Funny how things pop up in multiples.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, reports of new washouts and/or washouts of new repairs are starting to pop up across VT today as the remains of Leo pass through


----------



## Glenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Good news: SoVT is opening roads and businesses: http://mountsnow.com/gm-blog-travel-info/


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone posted this pick on Kzone of the repair of Rt.4 going toward Bridgewater from K.
Amazing how fast repairs are coming along.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Someone posted this pick on Kzone of the repair of Rt.4 going toward Bridgewater from K.
> Amazing how fast repairs are coming along.



Awesome! Glad to see they're moving along at a good pace. :flag:


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2011)

New estimate lowers Vt. Irene recovery costs

MONTPELIER, Vt. (AP) -- Vermont state officials have dramatically lowered their estimates of the costs of repairs to roads, bridges and culverts following Tropical Storm Irene.

State officials as recently as mid-October had thought the costs of those repairs could reach $620 million. But now they say the emergency nature of the repairs including reduced permitting and planning has cut those cost estimates by half to two-thirds.

Gov. Peter Shumlin and his aides said Monday the costs are expected to range from $175 million to $250 million.

Deputy Transportation Secretary Sue Minter says initial estimates were higher because they were made with standard construction practices in mind, rather than emergency ones.

State officials say the work has gone much faster than expected. They praise transportation workers and others for their efforts.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 1, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> New estimate lowers Vt. Irene recovery costs
> 
> MONTPELIER, Vt. (AP) -- Vermont state officials have dramatically lowered their estimates of the costs of repairs to roads, bridges and culverts following Tropical Storm Irene.
> 
> ...



So, your saying without red tape and useless government departments getting involved, things cost 2/3rds less?  Don't let the Republicans in DC hear this.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't say anything, you did.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2011)

It is very interesting how the cost go down when the bureaucracy goes away.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It is very interesting how the cost go down when the bureaucracy goes away.



The costs go down and the rate at which projects get completed gets much shorter!  Hmm, maybe we're onto something here!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2011)

http://articles.boston.com/2011-11-18/lifestyle/30415621_1_brewery-craft-beer-lovers-pub


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2022)

Bumping this thread, not because I am a new bot stalking AZ, but because I saw a post from a FB friend of mine today, that reminded everyone that today is the 11th Anniversary of when Irene rolled up and over the Northeast and brought the devasting floods to so many places and certainly affected numerous ski resorts!

May this hurricane season stay as quiet as it has been thus far!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Bumping this thread, not because I am a new bot stalking AZ


That was my first thought.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

drjeff said:


> May this hurricane season stay as quiet as it has been thus far!


Don‘t get your hopes up. https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2022)

A good one to bump.  I know that a lot of folks here were more personally impacted by Sandy, but Irene was just off the charts crazy for Vermont.  As you can see, I posted a lot in the lead-up to the event and then did not respond as it was happening or what happened after.  I was extremely lucky in hindsight and narrowly avoided at least being stranded in Killington for a week or so if not being hurt or killed.  Let me explain. 

In the summer of 2011 I was in between VT and UT.  My pregnant wife started her medical residency in Utah in late-May.  I had to stay back in Vermont for business and licensing reasons.  I moved out of my place on Lake Dunmore in Mid-June 2011 and split the summer between my parent's place and a summer rental at Mountain Green up at Killington. 

I spent most weekends with my folks as my Dad had just suffered a bad stroke.  On this weekend, I decided to go up to the NEK as I usually did.  I packed for the weekend intent on returning Sunday midday to be in place for work on Monday.  I was working a short week before going back to SLC to see my wife. 

Saturday, as I said, was a nice sunny day.  I went to the Caledonian County Fair.  Based on the forecasts, the fair, to their financial detriment, opted to cancel Sunday's events out of concern that the hurricane was going to be bad.  So folks were out and about.  There was a lot of concern that it was going to be bad, but we thought that meant wind and power outages.  The Fair had an Eagles Tribute band play that night and I opted to stay.  I believe that the opening act did their rendition of "Goodnight Irene" as kind of a joke.  The evening was nice and the clouds slowly filled in. 

I thought that I would get up early on Sunday to drive back to Killington.  I wanted to "beat the storm".  When the sun rose, I saw it was lightly raining and, as fate would have it, I interpreted that to mean that the storm was not as bad as predicted and rolled over and went back to sleep. 

When I did finally get up I saw it was pouring.  I figured that it was just another rain event and slowly packed up and started the drive down to Killington down I-91 to Route 4.  My folks encouraged me to stay but I assumed that I would need to go into work the next day. 

When I got to WRJ it was clearly bad.  The rains were some of the heaviest I have seen.  When I got onto Route 4 and headed west the rivers got much higher.  By the time I got to Woodstock it was already bad.  I hit stopped traffic just west of the village and then met a stopped sheriff's deputy who was turning folks around.  He merely looked at my 2008 Honda Civic, shook his head, and motioned for me to turn around.  I was literally 30 minutes from my place but had to turn around.  I pulled over and looked at the GPS and maps to see if I could go around somehow.  My folks told me to come home as they were seeing on WCAX that things were bad.  Radio stations were not really covering it, except for WDEV who stopped their usual broadcast and were taking calls and communicating the situation almost non-stop as parts of Waterbury began to flood.  I called them and told them that Route 4 was closed.  Admittedly it was south of their broadcast area, but they relayed the information to listeners.  The one station that had statewide reach, VPR, just continued to broadcast their Prairie Home Companion and other NPR shows with no information whatsoever about the natural disaster that was unfolding.  I was a big fan of them before but on the day when folks really needed them they completely dropped their public service duties. 

I started up Route 12 looking for ways to cut cross lots to get to Route 100/107 and then drop south to the highland of Killington.  As I went along there were road closures and detours left and right.  WDEV was taking calls from all over about bad flooding and power outages.  By getting creative, I dropped into the White River Valley near Royalton, saw the roaring White River, and headed towards Bethel intent on heading south on 107.  Admittedly, my desire to get "home" was great.  As I was heading south on 107 I was hearing reports of Rochester and Pittsfield reporting and losing whole roads.  I got just south where Route 12 came onto Route 107 and saw a stream spilling over the road and dumping silt and debris on the road.  Though I had NEVER driven through standing water and flooded roads, for some dumb reason I drove on until I realized that it was VERY likely that I would either get stranded or killed by the flooding rivers.  As a soon-to-be Dad, I realized that this was stupid and just turned right around in the middle of Route 107 and headed home. 

When I got to Lyndonville the situation was much worse and it was flooding in places where it had never flooded.  I watched the events on WCAX and watched as Waterbury was all but destroyed. 

I was lucky but I narrowly avoided being stuck in Killington with no power, no services, and no way out for several days.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> I was lucky but I narrowly avoided being stuck in Killington with no power, no services, and no way out for several days.


You really drove into the teeth of that storm. You were certainly quite fortunate despite your misguided determination.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2022)

Abubob said:


> You really drove into the teeth of that storm. You were certainly quite fortunate despite your misguided determination.


Yep.  It was batshit crazy.  What was even more interesting was looking at it that evening in hindsight--"what the hell was I thinking?"  This is coming from someone who (at least thinks he) is smart and has his wits about him, but in the moment you just think, "oh it is not THAT bad."  I remember driving over the flooding stream on 107 and realizing, "is this a good idea?"  It was not worth it.  I think that there was a good chance that I would have hit a major washout and then had to turn around only to be stuck.

When I made it back to Lyndonville I took a walk up our road and soon realized that the river had risen on BOTH ends of our property so that for a short while we were cut off from leaving or going anywhere.  Thank God my Dad did not have a medical episode.  

The other part of the story was about three WEEKS later when I returned from SLC and had to get back to Rutland for work.  It required me to drive down to Bellows Falls, up Route 103 to Rutland.  After work for almost the next week when I needed to get back to home at Killington I had to park my car at the Home Depot off of Route 4, take a bus, then walk on the make-shift Mendon footpath to another bus, and then ride up to Killington.  Route 4 disappeared on this stretch.  When I finally made it back to my place at Mountain Green I found everything right where I left it, including the fire lay I had built in the fireplace "just in case" the power and heat went out during the storm.  Pretty spooky.  Seeing KBL washed out was also batshit crazy.

Vermont was really destroyed.  The ENTIRE state complex in Waterbury, including the Emergency Management Office, was flooded and had to be torn down.  I felt like a lot of folks not from VT did not understand how BAD it really was.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 29, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Vermont was really destroyed.  The ENTIRE state complex in Waterbury, including the Emergency Management Office, was flooded and had to be torn down.  I felt like a lot of folks not from VT did not understand how BAD it really was.


I had driven through Central Vermont 2 weeks before on an annual trip to Ohio and then 1 week later stopping in Rutland to see friends. I remember thinking how nice Rte 4 had turned out after years of reconstruction work. I was quite relieved the work was finally finished only to be wiped out the following week. Jaw dropping damage. NH had similar damage but not nearly the same scale.


----------



## Zand (Aug 29, 2022)

I don't have any experiences from Irene that were that insane, but remember everything so vividly. That Saturday was supposed to be move in day for my junior year at LSC. They ended up pushing it back to Monday ahead of time, but allowed anyone to move in early in an emergency. My emergency was that all my shit was in the storage place behind the Lynburke which is right on the banks of the Passumpsic. So I left home at like 4:30am that Saturday to get there for 8. The RHD asked what my emergency was for coming up early and I was like...I don't want all my stuff getting ruined by floodwater but I'll just be moving it in and heading back to MA well before the storm sets in.

In central MA we lost power pretty early on Sunday for a couple hours but it was a pretty mild storm overall for us. I drove around a lot and saw a few branches down and we probably had a few gusts into the 50s and 60s but nothing worse than a typical noreaster. Reports from NYC where the storm made landfall didn't sound too bad, some storm surge flooding but all in all it seemed like we all dodged a bullet. Then that afternoon the videos started coming in from Vermont and suddenly "dodging a bullet" was no longer in play. Seeing the covered bridges wash away, the reports from places like Waterbury and Wilmington, and most of all seeing Jim Cantore lose his mind over the videos he was seeing from his home state while they made him hang around Brooklyn in a light breeze really hit it home that night.

I drove back up the next day, taking my usual route through Northfield MA and crossing the CT River into Bernardston to get on 91. I saw a ton of cars parked on the bridge, so I got out and the amount of debris floating down the river was insane. When I got up to Lyndonville I wasnt sure what to expect. Just in my time up there I saw countless floods (that would sometimes isolate us at LSC as both bridges out of Lyndon Center would be underwater) but I felt like this one would be worse. The redemption center said they had a few feet of water inside but they had already cleaned up and reopened within 24 hours. Overall the Passumpsic Valley appeared unscathed for the most part.

I didn't see the true damage until Halloween when I went to Killington after the October storm. The amount of ROOF damage on some of the houses in Woodstock and Bridgewater was insane. East Hill Road was still washed out at that point. To this day you can still see the scars on Rt 4 heading down to Rutland.

Of course 1 year later, Sandy would prove to be a whole different beast. Went to school with a lot of people from NJ, NYC, Long Island, etc who were affected by the storm. Someone we knew lived in Mantoloking which is on a barrier island between Seaside Heights and Point Pleasant. His whole town basically got washed away. We had gusts up to 70MPH at LSC during that storm, but 0 rain. The size of that storm after it became extratropical was insane.

The moral of the story is we had more Tropical Storms affect Vermont in my 4 years at LSC than we had snowstorms that exceeded 1 foot. March 7th 2011 we got 25-30" in about 15 hours. One of those ultra rare NEK jackpots.


----------

